# | CubeReds progression | Road to sub 15 3x3 against CFOP INC | Journey to sub 1 4x4|



## CubeRed (Aug 12, 2021)

*PROGRESSION*​Road to sub 20​*Day 1*
Today, I am posting a progression thread to keep my practice regular and plan what to learn and improve. My competition is a day ahead, so I am going to be prepared as best as I can.
I will be updating this thread every day

Plan:
Review all the PLLs I learnt (Potentially learn Gc, Gd and Nb?)
Do an ao50, at least
Do some deliberate practise on cross and f2l



Spoiler: Day 1



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.85
worst: 33.04

Average: 20.74 (σ = 2.50)
Mean: 20.93

Time List:
1. 27.41 D' F R' B2 D F' L D2 L' B2 D B2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2
2. 19.85 B U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U L' U B L' F' L U' F U2
3. 17.98 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L B D B U2 B U'
4. 19.07 R B' D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' D' L R F' D2 R B
5. 19.48 U B2 U2 L U2 F R B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 B' R'
6. 18.84 F' R2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' F U F' D' L' B F'
7. 19.89 L' D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R D' F U' B' D2 F2 R'
8. 23.53 B' U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' B F' D' B2 D2
9. 20.95 B D R2 D L2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' R' U F' L B2 F' U2
10. 25.93 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U' B2 U F2 L R2
11. 19.85 U2 D2 B U D' R B U F2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R B'
12. 21.04 R2 U D2 F2 L F D' F2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 B D'
13. 25.09 L2 F' R U' F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' U' F' L F U L2
14. 23.22 R2 F U2 B2 L' U' B' F2 R B2 R L' U2 B2 L' U2 R B' U'
15. 24.45 R' B U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 L' D2 F U' R B D2 R2
16. 17.40 R2 L' U R B2 U B' F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R B2 R' F2 B2 U2 F' U
17. 18.57 B L D' R F D' B L2 U' F L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2
18. 19.74 L' F2 R F B2 D L U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F L B
19. 21.77 D2 B R L' D' F' R2 U B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2
20. 33.04 U2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L B' R B2 D' B R D' U B2
21. 25.72 U F2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' R F' D' U' L' R' B' F2
22. 16.38 D' L' B R2 B2 U2 L' U R2 U2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' D'
23. 21.11 L2 B L2 F R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R U B U B D' B' F2 U2
24. 17.36 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U' L2 U' R2 F' R F' R' U L2 B' U' L' R'
25. 24.71 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' R2 L' U R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U'
26. 23.65 F2 U' F R' B2 L U' B U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B'
27. 16.18 D U2 L2 F R2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 U F U' F' R2 F L' F2
28. 22.43 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B D U' B2 L R' F R F2
29. 20.54 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F U' R' D2 L' D L2 U2 R
30. 24.22 D L2 F' R2 L F' U' R2 U' D2 F R2 F2 B D2 F L2 D2
31. 18.44 F R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F U2 R U L' B D' F2 L2
32. 22.85 F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U' B F' L' D' B' L' U B2
33. 17.78 U' D F2 L D2 B R L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B U2 F2 R2
34. 20.84 D' L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F' L R U' F' R2 U F' U2
35. 18.54 B D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 F D2 R B L2 D R' D' L R2 U
36. 16.38 F' L' R2 D L2 D' U L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L' R' D' R U' B D'
37. 18.76 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L' U2 B D' L F2 R2 D L'
38. 17.84 U R D L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F D F U L' D' B'
39. 21.83 B2 L' D' B L' D F' L' R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L'
40. 15.85 L B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U B L' D' U F' U2 L B U'
41. 22.53 L D' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D B U B' F' D2 L'
42. 23.80 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R B' L' D2 R' D R U R B'
43. 15.91 B2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 B D' L B2 F U' B2 D R
44. 21.21 F2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' D' R2 U B U' F2
45. 20.44 U' R' F B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 B D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F'
46. 21.51 D' U F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U B L2 U F2 U' L' D B' F2 L
47. 24.38 L D2 B' U R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U R2 U L' F L' F2 U' L B'
48. 21.18 F2 U B' L D F L D' F B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 B2
49. 19.18 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B' R' B' F D2 F2 R2 U' B'
50. 18.07 U L F2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L' D2 U' F U F' U2


​


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2021)

What are your current times on day 1?


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

pjk said:


> What are your current times on day 1?


Well around 20 mostly, but I haven't done many. We shall see...
I also learnt a g perm, so that's helpful


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

Alright, got me average.
I wasn't cubing for about a week before I started cubing again and I've been practicing to prepare myself.
Glad to know I got the hang of it soon


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

*Day 2*

Today is the day for NZ South Island Nationals 2021 that I am attending.
Currently only doing 3x3 so I hope yesterday's practice was worth it. I will update the results from the competition to this post.

Plan:
Read the WCA regulations and be familiar with the system.
Do a daily Ao40 or more
Solidify my PLL algorithms by using alg trainers and watching fingertricks.


Spoiler: Day 2



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-14
avg of 100: 21.66

Time List:
1. 20.13 R B U L' U' D R' U B' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2
2. 21.95 B' F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U R B D' U' F'
3. 18.78 B2 U2 F D2 B U' D' R' B U2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B
4. 26.13 U2 R2 B U2 F U R D2 L F D2 B' R2 B U2 D2 F L2 B L2
5. 24.77 L' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L' B' R2 B2 L F' U' L B'
6. 18.87 U2 R' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D F L B' F' U L' R'
7. 22.41 D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R2 F' U R' B R' F' R2 D2 U'
8. 24.96 L U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 F' D L' U2 L' U R' U
9. 21.36 D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B D R B2 R2 D F' U' B
10. 20.48 R' U' R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R B2 L B2 F D U B D L2 B'
11. 19.22 D R F' B' R' U B D2 R F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 B R2 L2 F L2
12. 20.94 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B U' L B D' U' F D2 B2
13. 21.83 D' L' B' R B R2 F' U F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U D2 B2 R' B2
14. 17.07 L' F2 L2 U R' L B U R B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2
15. 19.93 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B' R2 F' R' D' L F' L
16. 22.89 U2 L B2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' R' F' U B' R2 D' U2 R
17. 20.89 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' L B' D2 R' U' L' F2 U2 F
18. (16.64) D R L F' D2 R D' B2 L' U R2 U2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2
19. 24.15 R U' R F' U' L2 D B L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B'
20. 21.54 B D F L' F B2 R' B' U' F2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D'
21. 17.92 F' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D R' B' D2 F2 L F2 R2
22. 24.29 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L' F L' R2 D L' R' B U2
23. 20.46 R2 B' R' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 B2 U R D F R B U
24. 19.16 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L R U2 L' D' B' R F U' L2 R' B2 U'
25. (33.65) D L U' B' D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 D' L' D R' B' L B'
26. 19.53 D' L' U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 U B R' U' L B' L2
27. (14.31) D' R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B' R' U2 B' R2 D2 U' B R' F
28. 23.35 U2 B F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 R D2 L B2 F' U L' U2 B2 D L'
29. 19.82 U' B L' D2 R' F2 L R' U2 R' U' L B' R B2 R F2
30. 19.96 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B' L D B2 L' B R' F D' L'
31. 21.53 U2 B R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F D U2 B' R F L R'
32. 19.27 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' D L' D' R D2 R2 F' D R2
33. 20.23 R' U L' F D B L D L' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B U2 D2
34. (28.37) U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R' F' L' B' D' L F L F2 R2
35. 18.56 B F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U B2 U L2 B2 L F' D' R2 B L D L U
36. 18.43 L2 B' U2 D R2 L' D R' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R D' F
37. 22.96 B2 L U' L' D' B' R' U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 R
38. 23.91 D2 R U2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B' D' R F' D U' F
39. 24.11 D2 F2 L F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 B D L' U' R' F' D F2 R
40. 19.22 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 B' L F2 D2 U' B L B' R2 D2
41. 22.19 D' B2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' F U B U' B' L' D
42. 17.62 B' R' B' U2 B2 R2 F' B2 L2 U2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R F'
43. 20.87 F' U' R D2 R D2 L' U2 R B2 L' R2 D2 R U L2 F D B F2 L
44. 21.36 L2 D' L2 B D' L' U2 D' B R L B2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 L2 B2
45. 23.60 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L' F D R B2 L2 R F D L'
46. 26.16 R' U' F' D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D U' R B' U' F2 D R B'
47. (29.98) L2 D' U R2 U B2 D R2 U F2 B L' R2 F R' F D' L' D2 L'
48. 24.45 D2 F D2 L B' R' D' B' L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B D2 L2 D L
49. 23.23 B' D2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D B F' U L' D2 R U' L' B
50. 23.55 F2 B U2 L' B2 R' B F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L B'
51. (28.08) L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F L' D2 F' D B' D' F' U
52. 25.43 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B' D R U' B L2 F' L'
53. 22.83 F' R F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L B' U' F2 D' R' F'
54. 25.91 D F' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 F2 B' L' F R' B2 D' U'
55. 20.33 L B U' D' L D' F L B U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R'
56. 17.84 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' D2 L U' F
57. 26.17 U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B R F2 R F' U' L' B D2 U'
58. 24.20 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F' L U' F' U2 F2 D'
59. 22.37 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U B R2 F2 D' L' B2 D B' L
60. 21.55 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R B' L' B' U L2 B F' R D2
61. 21.39 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D L D' B D B U
62. 21.44 B' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R F' D2 U' R D2 L'
63. 22.23+ L U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' U' R2 D U2 R2 B' F' D
64. 18.67 L' U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 B D L2 D F D' F2 L'
65. 20.06 D L' B R2 B2 R' U' F' L' F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2
66. 19.81 D' R' B F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U B L2 F2 D B L' R'
67. 25.86 B D L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L F2 U R' B' F' L B2 D
68. 22.19 F2 R' F D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D U B' D' R' F' U B' D'
69. 22.52 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 R D' R2 B' U2 L' B2 R B2
70. (14.52) B L B2 D2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 R' D F2 D' U' B' R' D2 R
71. 23.45+ U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' R' F' U F L2 D' F' D2 B
72. 21.04 D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 D F L2 U2 B2 L D' U B'
73. (DNF(20.06)) D B F' U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 U B' U R' D U' L B2 D'
74. 18.52 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R F U' L2 B L2 D' F
75. 18.52 B2 R' D F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' F' L' D' L U F
76. 20.51 L' U' R L2 U F R' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F U
77. 17.78 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B L U L D' U2 R' F2 D B'
78. 22.93 F2 B' U' B2 U' R' F B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 L
79. 19.12 B L2 F U' R D L2 F' U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2
80. (16.79) L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 D2 B D2 U F
81. 20.76 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 U B2 L F' D2 B' D2 B2 U' L2 F2
82. 20.37 U2 L F' D L F' L D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 B2
83. 27.64 U R' U B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 R F' U' L' F2 R
84. 23.92 U' F' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D L U R' U B' D2 L R2 U'
85. 19.77 L2 B R' B2 U' L D' R' U2 B2 L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2
86. 20.35 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' R2 U' L2 D L2 B' D2 R' D' R
87. 21.41 U L F' U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' D' U L U R' B
88. 20.08 B D' R L2 B' L F U' D B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F2 L U2 B2
89. 20.05 B R' D R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' U' L2 R2 D B F'
90. 26.20 F' L' U2 B L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F U' R B U' B2 U' L'
91. (17.06) B2 U2 L R' U2 F2 L B2 R D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U L2 F' L' B2 L2
92. 22.96 R2 D' F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 L U' F R2 B' R' F2
93. 22.92 F U2 R' B' U F L2 U' L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U
94. 27.81 R F2 R F2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 R' B R2 F' D L2 R U' L' R2 F
95. 20.43 B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 L F' D B2 L R2 B' D B2
96. 21.80 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F L' F' L' B F R' B' L2 B'
97. 21.82 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 R' U B D F2 U B' R2 B' F'
98. 20.77 B2 R D L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' U' F' L R2 U' B
99. 23.36 F' R L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 D B D B' R B U B2 F2
100. 20.71 U R U D' F2 L2 B R' D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' F' U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *PROGRESSION*​Road to sub 20​*Day 1*
> Today, I am posting a progression thread to keep my practice regular and plan what to learn and improve. My competition is a day ahead, so I am going to be prepared as best as I can.
> I will be updating this thread every day
> 
> ...


You don't know PLL and your PB is 15. I know PLL and OLL and mine is 16


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 2*
> 
> Today is the day for NZ South Island Nationals 2021 that I am attending.
> Currently only doing 3x3 so I hope yesterday's practice was worth it. I will update the results from the competition to this post.
> ...


Nice plans.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> You don't know PLL and your PB is 15. I know PLL and OLL and mine is 16


Well, my global PB is 12.
I guess practicing f2l really is major!!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 14, 2021)

Alright, back from comp!!!
It was in a big pavilion with a bunch of seats and tables.
It was nice and warm, very friendly atmosphere.
I actually got a 18.10 Ao5!! 
In my first comp!!! That's 3 seconds below my global avg!!
Anyway delightful experience, came 64th first round. Even got a mgc 4x4 from my parents!! 
I can't attend second round because I have to go to church even though I made it in.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Alright, back from comp!!!
> It was in a big pavilion with a bunch of seats and tables.
> It was nice and warm, very friendly atmosphere.
> I actually got a 18.10 Ao5!!
> ...


Nice, Keep practicing!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 14, 2021)

*Day 3*

From now on, I will also be practicing a new event : 4x4.
I have not yet completely learn all the algorithms so I will learn them today.
Do you think I should make a separate thread for 4x4?

Plan:
Daily Ao40
4x4 Ao12
Learn parity and other extra algs
Be happy for yesterday's competition results 



Spoiler: Day 3 3x3



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-15
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 13.64
worst: 26.54

Average: 19.99 (σ = 2.26)
Mean: 20.03

Time List:
1. 26.37 D2 R D2 L R' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B R' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' F' L' 
2. 26.54 R' B2 R2 U2 B R B2 L' D R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L 
3. 21.60 D B2 R F2 L' D2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F D R' B F2 R' D U 
4. 13.64 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 F' D' R' D2 B L2 R 
5. 23.36 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F U L B2 U2 L U R' F2 U' 
6. 24.68 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R F2 R B2 L' U B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' B' L' 
7. 23.38+ B' D2 B' L2 B F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R U' B' L R' D L U' 
8. 21.69 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B L' R' D B U' L' 
9. 18.35 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F R D2 U' B' D2 B2 R F2 
10. 20.76 F L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 R D R B' U' L' U2 
11. 17.58 U2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F R' B' D L' B2 L' R' F 
12. 19.45 U' D R2 B' L B D' L D F2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 
13. 23.71 R' B U B U2 D' F' R' U L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B 
14. 21.15 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 R U' L2 F' D U2 R U L 
15. 16.99 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 D2 L D' F U' R U B U2 F' D' 
16. 21.35 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R B F U B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 
17. 19.54 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 D' L B' D2 R D' U' F' D R2 
18. 14.97 L' F' D' F' B2 R L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 L' B' 
19. 18.16 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R U' R2 D B2 R2 B L' B' 
20. 23.97 R B2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B U' B2 R D F2 R U2 L' 
21. 20.94 D' L2 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' F L' R2 D B2 F2 R B' 
22. 16.69 R B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 D' L D' U' B F2 R2 D' 
23. 18.36 U' D B L F D' R B2 L' R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 
24. 20.67 U2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L D' R' D2 B2 R2 F' L' B' U' 
25. 19.48 U L2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 L2 B U2 R B' L2 F D' R' D2 F2 
26. 21.74 U2 F' U2 D B2 L' F' L2 U' D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R 
27. 20.66 F' L D L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B' U2 B2 R' F' L2 D L' 
28. 15.57 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L' B R' B R' B D' L2 U2 
29. 19.36 L' U2 B L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R' D' U' L' D' F L B' F2 
30. 22.69 R2 B' L U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U' R' F' R2 U2 L' D L2 
31. 20.04 R2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L D' B2 F2 L F R U F2 L' 
32. 14.66 R B U L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R U' L D' U' R2 U' 
33. 16.86 F' D U L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R B' R2 F' L B' D L' R' 
34. 18.88+ F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D U' F2 L2 U' R D2 F' R' D' L F2 U L2 
35. 22.24 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 D L D2 F' L2 D B F U 
36. 18.92 B' D R' U' F D' R F L2 F D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B D2 F' R 
37. 23.72 F U' L U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 L F U2 L' U' B' F2 L 
38. 19.56 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R' D R2 D 
39. 19.62 D2 R2 B F' D2 B' L2 F R2 F' L U L2 B D' F R U2 F' L' 
40. 16.46 F L B' U F D R' B D' R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
41. 19.04 B R D F' L2 F' U R F' R2 B' R2 B D2 F U2 B' U2 L2 D' 
42. 18.35 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 D' R' D' B2 
43. 19.03 B' R' F' B2 L' U2 L2 U R L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 
44. 19.36 U2 R B2 L' U2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L' F' L2 
45. 25.83 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F D2 R B' R' D R' U 
46. 21.07 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 F' D' R' D' F2 R' B D' F2 
47. 19.54 R B L2 D' L F R' B' U L' D2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' 
48. 15.72 L2 B2 L D R2 F2 U' B' D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F' 
49. 20.04 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D L B' L' D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R 
50. 19.30 B2 L B2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 R F2 D' R U' F U B R' D L'





Spoiler: Day 1 4x4



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-15
avg of 12: 2:48.10

Time List:
1. 2:28.46 F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R D' R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D R Uw2 F2 B Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F D2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' U' R' Uw' D' F2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw Fw' L U2 
2. 2:26.34 F' R U D B R2 F' U2 L' U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 U2 B2 Rw2 R' B' L F L2 Uw Rw2 U' B2 L' Fw Rw' R B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' 
3. 2:44.01 D U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 B Uw2 B' R B Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 Uw F2 L F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw Fw2 F B U Rw2 
4. 2:52.78 D2 R' D' B' U2 F' D' R' D' R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B2 R D' R2 D' F2 U D' Fw U' Rw2 U L2 Rw F L Uw Rw2 D' B' 
5. 3:47.72 U' R' F B' D2 B R' B2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B D' Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 D2 L B2 Uw2 D2 R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U L' R' B2 Fw' Rw' L2 F' Uw2 D2 
6. (4:30.64) U D2 L' U' R F U' B' L D' B2 R2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 R Uw U' L B2 U' Fw2 B Uw Rw' Uw D2 Rw2 U 
7. 2:34.45 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L' D B' F' D F L2 R D' B R Uw2 F' R B' Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 R' B' Rw2 Uw B2 L Uw' D' B2 Rw Uw' B' Rw' F' L D 
8. 2:54.25 B' R' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U B2 F' U' F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 B L Fw F D2 Uw F' Uw B2 Rw' Fw' F' 
9. 3:17.22 B' L' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 U' F Uw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 B Rw2 R' B' Rw2 R L' U' L' Fw Rw2 R2 L Uw2 R' 
10. 2:12.30 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D L2 F U' R B' D2 B' D2 L' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D B U B' U' R2 Rw' B2 L2 D Fw' Rw L B2 Uw D B' U' 
11. (2:03.59) R2 U B' U' R' F' D L F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D B Rw2 U' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 B' U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U L2 Rw' B D' F Rw Fw' B' Rw' U' Rw' L F2 
12. 2:43.50 U2 R' F U' L2 D B R2 F' U2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' F U2 R' F' Rw2 F R2 L Uw R Fw2 Uw' D L Fw' Rw' F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> From now on, I will also be practicing a new event : 4x4.
> I have not yet completely learn all the algorithms so I will learn them today.
> ...


No, keeping them all in one thread would look nicer imo


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

4x4 PB 
2:03:09


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 4x4 PB
> 2:03:09


Nice.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Nice.


Yeah.
Not bad for Day 1 after learning 4x4.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 16, 2021)

*Day 4 3x3, Day 2 4x4*
This post got overdue because of school and other lessons. Welp, I can't really help it! Today's plans would be short. I will mostly be practicing 4x4. I would also have to lessen the amount of practice in school days.

Plan:
Daily Ao30 3x3
Daily Ao12 4x4
Learn the last 2 edges algs for 4x4 because I can't remember it. ​


Spoiler: Day 4 3x3



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-17
solves/total: 30/30

single
best: 15.67
worst: 25.51

mean of 3
current: 21.17 (σ = 4.03)
best: 17.06 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 19.27 (σ = 1.53)
best: 17.12 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 20.04 (σ = 2.08)
best: 17.86 (σ = 1.20)

Average: 18.90 (σ = 1.99)
Mean: 19.06

Time List:
1. 16.99 U2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F U2 F L2 R2 D L F2 R' D2 B'
2. 23.15 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' B D' R
3. 16.32 L U F U' L B2 U2 D B U D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U
4. 17.00 F R' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 U B R D B F R' D2 B'
5. 18.07 D2 L2 F' D' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B D R' F' L F D
6. 20.09 L B F2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F D' B' R2 U' L2
7. 17.17 R' B U2 R L' D R L2 B R2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2
8. 20.58 U L' B2 U R2 F D2 L F R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 U D
9. 19.07 D B' D' F2 U2 B L' F' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 B2
10. 16.85 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' F' R F R' D' R' B2 D F
11. 15.86 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U L2 F2 L' B2 F R F' R2
12. 20.35 U' F2 R D2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L R' U R' U F2 U2 R' F
13. 21.78 R2 U D L F B' R' D F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L'
14. 17.78 F D L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D R2 F' D2 L D L R
15. 16.61 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U' L B' F2 D2 L D U
16. 17.66 L' D' R' U' B2 L' B' D' F2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 F U'
17. 16.91 F R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 U R2 B' L D' F D2 L' U' F'
18. 17.99 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F R U2 L' D2 L D U'
19. 16.78 R2 F' D' L B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D' F' U R' U2 B' L'
20. 18.57 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R B' U R2 D R' F L' D2 R
21. 21.66 R' U R2 B' U D F U R L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U'
22. 22.10+ R F2 D' F2 B' R2 D F' R' D2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F'
23. 23.40 U R F U' B' R U B D2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
24. 20.85 F B2 L' F2 U R2 B' D L R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' B L2 U2 R2
25. 19.18 F D2 L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B U R U L
26. 15.67 R D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B' R2 U' R2 B' F L' U' L
27. 19.80 U B U' L2 F' U' L' D' B F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2
28. 20.46 B' D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U B D B2 L' F D2 B'
29. 25.51+ D' F' U' L U' F2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U
30. 17.55 R L2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' B U' B2 L' D2 F L' U2 B'
​


​


Spoiler: Day 2 4x4



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-17
solves/total: 24/25

single
best: 2:03.27
worst: 4:30.64

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 81.20)
best: 2:18.15 (σ = 10.42)

avg of 5
current: 2:21.05 (σ = 7.60)
best: 2:15.34 (σ = 3.88)

avg of 12
current: 2:44.02 (σ = 31.93)
best: 2:34.99 (σ = 25.01)

Average: 2:44.53 (σ = 29.21)
Mean: 2:45.53

Time List:
1. 2:28.46 F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R D' R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D R Uw2 F2 B Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F D2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' U' R' Uw' D' F2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw Fw' L U2
2. 2:26.34 F' R U D B R2 F' U2 L' U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 U2 B2 Rw2 R' B' L F L2 Uw Rw2 U' B2 L' Fw Rw' R B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw'
3. 2:44.01 D U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 B Uw2 B' R B Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 Uw F2 L F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw Fw2 F B U Rw2
4. 2:52.78 D2 R' D' B' U2 F' D' R' D' R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B2 R D' R2 D' F2 U D' Fw U' Rw2 U L2 Rw F L Uw Rw2 D' B'
5. 3:47.72 U' R' F B' D2 B R' B2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B D' Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 D2 L B2 Uw2 D2 R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U L' R' B2 Fw' Rw' L2 F' Uw2 D2
6. 4:30.64 U D2 L' U' R F U' B' L D' B2 R2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 R Uw U' L B2 U' Fw2 B Uw Rw' Uw D2 Rw2 U
7. 2:34.45 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L' D B' F' D F L2 R D' B R Uw2 F' R B' Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 R' B' Rw2 Uw B2 L Uw' D' B2 Rw Uw' B' Rw' F' L D
8. 2:54.25 B' R' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U B2 F' U' F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 B L Fw F D2 Uw F' Uw B2 Rw' Fw' F'
9. 3:17.22 B' L' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 U' F Uw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 B Rw2 R' B' Rw2 R L' U' L' Fw Rw2 R2 L Uw2 R'
10. 2:12.30 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D L2 F U' R B' D2 B' D2 L' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D B U B' U' R2 Rw' B2 L2 D Fw' Rw L B2 Uw D B' U'
11. 2:03.59 R2 U B' U' R' F' D L F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D B Rw2 U' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 B' U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U L2 Rw' B D' F Rw Fw' B' Rw' U' Rw' L F2
12. 2:43.50 U2 R' F U' L2 D B R2 F' U2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' F U2 R' F' Rw2 F R2 L Uw R Fw2 Uw' D L Fw' Rw' F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2
13. 2:14.01 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R D L2 U R2 D' L U2 B Rw2 Fw2 D U B D Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F L2 U' Rw F D2 L Uw' Rw F L' R' Uw' D' R2
14. 2:19.71 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F' L U2 B' R D' F' L U F' Rw2 Uw2 R F Uw2 B2 Uw2 D2 B' R L' B' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw U' R U' Fw' Rw' U2 Rw2 D' F'
15. 2:39.34 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' L' U2 B' U' R' D R2 B2 L Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 D' B' U Rw' U' R2 D R2 Uw Rw' R' Fw' F Uw D' F'
16. 3:14.61 B2 L2 U L' F' D2 B' D F B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D B Rw2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' Rw' U L' Fw2 R2 Uw' B Rw2 F L' Fw' D U
17. 3:44.30 R2 F2 R2 F L2 U F B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 B2 L' F2 B' Rw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 B L' Fw2 F2 U2 Uw' D Rw2 U L2 B2 D Rw Uw D Fw' Uw2 Fw'
18. 3:15.61 R L F R2 D F U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 Rw2 D' F Rw2 D2 Rw2 D R2 L2 B Uw2 Rw' F2 U L B' Fw Uw D2 B Rw' Uw D
19. 2:03.27 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U' R F U F2 R' Uw2 L2 B Rw2 R' F Uw2 B2 Uw2 L F2 L2 Uw' Rw2 F L2 U' R2 Fw Uw' Fw' U F Uw2 B2
20. 2:54.06 N/A
21. 2:18.11 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 F D' L2 F2 D L' U' F' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 D' F Rw2 D L2 D2 F Rw F Rw B2 L F' Rw' Uw F' U' B2 Uw
22. 2:15.36 F2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U B2 U2 B' R' B' R F2 L' Rw2 B2 D B U2 Fw2 U Rw2 F U' R2 U B' Rw' F U' Rw' R2 Fw U Fw2 R Uw' B Rw'
23. 2:29.68 B R B2 U' L2 D F U L' B' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 Fw2 U R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 D' B' Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 B' L2 Fw' D Fw' Uw R2 Uw U'
24. 2:09.40 N/A
/SPOILER]​


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 16, 2021)

Pretty good 4x4 solve
2:03:27


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 16, 2021)

I had the biggest PB fail ever.
I was in the middle of oll and I had to do parity but I messed it up so I had to do edge pairing again. Then when I did f2l I realized I didn't do the last 2 edges so I did the alg, failed yet again.
Then I had to do edge pairing AGAIN, did parity correctly this time but got a v perm.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I had the biggest PB fail ever.
> I was in the middle of oll and I had to do parity but I messed it up so I had to do edge pairing again. Then when I did f2l I realized I didn't do the last 2 edges so I did the alg, failed yet again.
> Then I had to do edge pairing AGAIN, did parity correctly this time but got a v perm.


F in the chat


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

*Day 3 4x4*
My main focus for today is 4x4.
Ever since I tried it I was having so much fun and it is a nice new event that I would like to be fast at. I'll mainly be grinding solves to get my times down (For the next few days) so tips would be appreciated.
Also, do you think I should count a 4x4 misscramble as a PB?

Plan:
Daily Ao12
Get comfortable with the colour scheme
Look into Yau a bit (Just a look into the concept, not learn the whole method)​


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> since I tried it I was having so much fun and it is a nice new event that I would like to be fast at


Good to have another event besides 3x3


----------



## LBr (Aug 17, 2021)

switch to yau asap but only when you are decent with centres


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Good to have another event besides 3x3


Yeah really adds diversity.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

LBr said:


> switch to yau asap but only when you are decent with centres


I'll do that


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 3 4x4*
> My main focus for today is 4x4.
> Ever since I tried it I was having so much fun and it is a nice new event that I would like to be fast at. I'll mainly be grinding solves to get my times down (For the next few days) so tips would be appreciated.
> Also, do you think I should count a 4x4 misscramble as a PB?
> ...


Well, I ran out of time yesterday so this plan still stands today!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

Also guys, New Zealand has moved into lockdown for 3 days in all regions due to a covid case in Auckland that is suspected to be the Delta Variant. So I am experiencing cubing in lockdown for the first time!!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Also guys, New Zealand has moved into lockdown for 3 days in all regions due to a covid case in Auckland that is suspected to be the Delta Variant. So I am experiencing cubing in lockdown for the first time!!


Sad.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow just logged in and had 27 alerts


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Update to covid in NZ, the covid case in Auckland _*IS *_the delta Variant so I'm staying inside for a while.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Update to covid in NZ, the covid case in Auckland _*IS *_the delta Variant so I'm staying inside for a while.


Kinda sad life-wise but good cubing-wise.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

*Day 4 3x3*
From now on I will be devoting all my 3x3 practice into learning and polishing PLL because I feel like @Neatcubing is improving fast. I will also practice 1 PLL every day so I can be comfortable with it.
Today will mostly be learning Full PLL.

Plan:
Daily Ao30
Learn Gd perm
Today practicing : Ra

Couldn't find my Ao50 so here is my F2L practice ​


Spoiler: Day 4 3x3 F2L practice 



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-20
solves/total: 80/80

single
best: 4.16
worst: 15.35

mean of 3
current: 10.43 (σ = 4.50)
best: 6.64 (σ = 2.59)

avg of 5
current: 9.30 (σ = 1.38)
best: 7.52 (σ = 1.31)

avg of 12
current: 8.99 (σ = 1.74)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.68)

Average: 9.52 (σ = 1.80)
Mean: 9.58

Time List:
1. 7.87 R D2 B L2 U' B U2 B' F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 
2. 10.64 B L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' U L F R2 F' R2 
3. 9.91 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D U B2 U' F R' F2 U' F' D' F2 L2 D 
4. 6.59 B' U' B2 U2 D2 B' U B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 
5. 11.86 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' U F2 U2 F' L' F' U F2 
6. 7.69 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R B U F2 R F2 U B L R2 
7. 12.37 F' L B2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U F' D' L' F' D' B' 
8. 9.99 F' D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 B' D R' U F' L R 
9. 13.10 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L' U B2 U B U L D2 F2 
10. 8.57 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B U B2 D' L' D B' U2 F U2 
11. 7.85 R B U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B D F D R U 
12. 10.97 F R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F R' B' L2 B U' L2 R' 
13. 14.44 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' D R F' U F' R 
14. 13.10 L U' F2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 L' U F' D2 U B2 U 
15. 9.67 U' B U' F U2 F L' R2 B' R2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' L 
16. 15.35 R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U B U L' F2 L' B' U R' 
17. 10.56 U2 L2 U2 B R2 U' L U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F D2 
18. 13.24 F U2 F2 U' F B' R B' L U2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' D2 
19. 10.18 R' D B2 L2 D' B U D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 
20. 7.34 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 R2 D U2 F' D2 L2 F R B2 D' F' U' 
21. 10.40 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R U' B R2 D2 L2 
22. 13.21 R2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' F' U' L B' F2 R U2 B L2 R' 
23. 8.23 B' D2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B F 
24. 9.23 R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 B R' D2 B2 D L2 F2 R' B 
25. 10.51 L' F' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D U' F D R' D2 
26. 11.41 R2 D B U' L2 D' R U' R D2 L U2 R F2 B2 L U2 R' F2 
27. 11.00 U D2 L B2 R2 U B L' D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R 
28. 11.00 U' B' U B2 U2 L' B U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L' 
29. 10.03 B2 L' B2 R U L2 U L' D2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L' 
30. 8.15 U' R D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 U' B U2 R' F2 U' F2 
31. 13.81 D U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B D' F2 R' F2 U2 L R2 
32. 7.31 D L D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D B' R2 B2 U' L' B2 D' 
33. 7.23 L U D2 L U2 L' F B2 R2 B2 L B2 L F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U' B' 
34. 11.05+ D' B' R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D L2 D L F2 D F2 
35. 9.19 F' L D F' B L B' F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U L B 
36. 11.90 R U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 F' D L2 R B L R' F R' 
37. 9.66 R2 L' U2 F' U' L2 U F U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
38. 8.99 R2 U B U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 F' U' L B2 L D B U' 
39. 7.88 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' F L' D L D B2 F R' 
40. 7.63 R F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' L B' U' B' L F 
41. 11.82 F2 L' R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R' B U2 R2 B L 
42. 8.88 U R L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' D R D' R2 B2 R F' 
43. 8.34 L D L2 F2 U L U2 D R' B U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 
44. 6.23 D' R' B2 L2 U L D L' D2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 
45. 6.89 U F2 U' F' L U' L' F L B2 U2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 L D2 U 
46. 7.64 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 D' R2 B' R' D B2 L' D2 U' 
47. 8.24 F R2 F U R2 D2 B2 U' R F2 R L B2 U2 B2 U 
48. 8.46 U2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D R2 D2 B' F R' U2 
49. 7.25 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' B U B' L' U' 
50. 10.44 L' D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L F U R2 D2 B' D2 R2 
51. 7.42 F R' B' U' B R2 U D2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 F R2 
52. 10.37 U2 D2 F2 L' D R D B' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R 
53. 8.26 U2 L D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 
54. 10.56 B2 R U2 F' R2 F' U' L' F D2 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' 
55. 9.48 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 L B2 R' U F L2 D' B D2 B' L2 R 
56. 10.30 R L D2 L2 B U L F2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' R U' 
57. 10.78 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L' D' B' D' F D B' F2 R2 F' 
58. 6.22 B L' B' R L U R' U' R2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 U L2 
59. 12.34 D' R' B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 U' L D2 B' D L U' 
60. 9.84 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F R2 U B' U' F' R' U 
61. 9.74 R' D2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D B2 R D' B F' R 
62. 8.69 L' F D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R U R U B U2 L 
63. 7.15 L2 B2 D' L2 F R' U F' D2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 B2 U D2 
64. 8.98 R L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L' U R F R2 F' L B' 
65. 9.33 D' R2 B2 D' F' B2 R2 L2 D' L' D2 F2 R U2 D2 L' D2 F2 
66. 4.16 B' L' D2 R' L F D2 L' U F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 
67. 6.43 D2 R2 L U' L D B2 D U2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F 
68. 12.16+ L' U F' L2 F L' B2 R U B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' 
69. 10.09 U2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 F' L U' F L' D' L2 U L D' 
70. 6.23 F' U R' U2 F R2 B' R U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 
71. 7.47 U F D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 D' R D L' R B' L U' 
72. 8.84 F U' B2 D2 F' R' F2 R' U2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 
73. 7.70 D' B R U D' R D' L' U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D 
74. 12.13 F' L' R2 U L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 U' L F 
75. 9.57 D2 R F2 B' R' B2 D' L F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F 
76. 9.44 L U R U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R F D2 R2 U' B2 F' 
77. 7.86 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R B2 L2 U B R D2 L F 
78. 5.85 B2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 D L2 F U2 F U2 
79. 10.61 U F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R F' U B2 F U' R2 D2 L' 
80. 14.84 R' D' R2 U' F' R U2 D B' R2 L2 B2 R D2 L D2 R2 U2 L B2
​


​


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 4 3x3*
> From now on I will be devoting all my 3x3 practice into learning and polishing PLL because I feel like @Neatcubing is improving fast. I will also practice 1 PLL every day so I can be comfortable with it.
> Today will mostly be learning Full PLL.
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 19, 2021)

*Day 5 3x3*

I couldn't upload anything from yesterday because of message restrictions so I will be uploading them today.
I haven't really learnt Gd yet but polished my Ra perm. I also did 80 solves on F2L and got a mean of 9.58 which is very good.
I will definitely learn Gd today and polish my A perms. I recently switched to lefty A perms and can't get comfortable with it 

Plan:
Daily Ao30~50
*Learn Gd*
Grind A perms!​


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

Added on 50 solves to my 100 solves from the days before. Current Ao100 is 20.49 which is a new PB!
Also, I will stop uploading whole Ao50s and Ao100s but instead post a Ao100 every now and then when I reach it.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow. Learnt Gd today and it us the most fanciful PLL I've ever learnt. The fingertricks can only go so crazy. This is my favorite PLL to execute.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

*Day 6 3x3*
Since it is updated that lockdown will continue until further notice in 24 of August I will have plenty of time to finish PLL! Today is the dreadful last....
*Nb*

Plan:
Daily Ao30~50
*Learn Nb (This might take a while)*
Cross practice Ao50​


Spoiler: Day 6 3x3 Ao100 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-22
avg of 100: 18.63

Time List:
1. (13.89) R' B' U F2 L' F2 D2 F R' U F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D B' 
2. 21.68 D' R' U' B U R' U R2 F' U2 R' U2 L U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 
3. 19.40 B' U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' R U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D 
4. 19.56 U2 F2 L D2 L' D F' U D' F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L F' 
5. 21.33 R' D' F U' L' F' U' B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F' R 
6. 18.19 B2 L U B' L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B D R' B F D2 L' D2 
7. 17.09 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 L F D2 L' B' L' F L' F2 
8. 15.95 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L' D2 B U B' U L F2 R2 U' 
9. 19.16 L2 U B F2 R2 D R2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B F2 R' U' B' L2 
10. 18.14 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L' U2 R2 F D L2 R2 F U2 
11. 20.04 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 B2 R' U L' R F2 
12. 21.03 D' B D F R2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 L D L2 R U' B L 
13. 15.02 F2 R F R' B' D' F2 R' D' L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' 
14. 23.34 B2 R' L2 B D' R' F' L B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 B2 U F' 
15. 16.86 F' U2 L F2 D L2 B' D F2 B2 L U2 R D2 F2 R D2 R F2 B' 
16. 16.65 L' R' B2 R F2 R B2 R B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F' R2 B2 R F U 
17. 19.09 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U L B' U2 R2 F2 U' L B' D' 
18. 19.82 D' B' U2 D F' U' D L U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 
19. 19.89 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' F2 D B' F R' D L' R 
20. 16.66 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L B R B' F D U2 R' B' 
21. 18.35 U R' F' U2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F' L' D' R2 F R 
22. (27.18) D F' R F' L2 U B R D' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' 
23. 22.95 U' F2 D2 L B' D R B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B L' 
24. 16.63 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F' R2 F L B2 U' R' D L' 
25. (24.44) B L U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 B L2 F2 U R U' R 
26. (24.47+) U' B2 L' U L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 R 
27. 20.24 L' U2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D L D2 R' F U' L' B2 L 
28. 18.16 L2 U L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 D2 R' B U L2 B L F2 U' R2 B 
29. 19.91 D' F' B' U2 L' F' U F D U2 B2 U2 R L F2 D2 R2 L D2 
30. (14.78) B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' B L' D B2 L' D2 B2 
31. 21.79 R2 D U2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U F R D L U2 R' 
32. 15.95 R F2 L F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D U B' F U' F R' F2 R2 
33. 16.85 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U' B2 R F' L' R' D' R' B' R2 
34. 20.21 F L R2 F2 U' R2 D U L2 B2 R2 B2 R D' B' L U' B' R2 U 
35. (25.22) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B' R' B F R D2 U R2 U R' 
36. 16.11 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L F' U B' R' F2 D F 
37. 22.51 F R2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L B L' F2 R' B L' D 
38. 16.25 D2 R2 U2 L F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U' R' D' L R 
39. 15.04 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D F' U2 L2 U' L R B' D2 
40. (14.67) B L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 U' B' D' L' B R B' U F2 R 
41. 18.93 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D F' R' D L2 D L2 D L U' R' 
42. 17.52 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 F D2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' U 
43. 21.13 U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F D' U R' 
44. 21.59 D' L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' R U' B F' D' F R F' L2 
45. 19.75 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 U B2 R' F' L2 F2 D U' L2 U' L 
46. 21.39 D2 L2 U' F' L F' L B F2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 R 
47. 17.68 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 F R' D2 L' F U' R D L2 B' F' 
48. 19.90 L2 B' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' U' L' D U L2 F' R2 
49. 16.49 L2 D' U2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 U L' R' B F2 L' D2 
50. 16.87 D B2 U F U' L' D2 R U' R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B 
51. 15.88 R' B' L2 B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U L2 U B R D' U2 B' U2 F' 
52. 17.95 U F' D2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 B F' D' F' U L D2 B2 R D' 
53. 16.64 F L' B D' R' D F' D R F R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 B' 
54. 17.41 B' F2 L F2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B L2 U' B F2 L' B' 
55. 19.55 R' U F' U2 L' B R B D R2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F B2 
56. 17.49 L' B' R F2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D U R' D' B' R2 U2 
57. 20.13 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L' B L R' U2 F2 D' L' B L2 
58. 22.92 F2 B U2 F' B2 D R D F2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 B' 
59. 16.01 R' B U F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 B2 R D' U' B' D2 R2 U2 
60. 16.37 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R' U' F L R2 F' L F D' 
61. 19.06 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 D' R U B' F' R2 U' L' R 
62. 18.90 L F' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 R D' U2 F D' U R F2 
63. 15.19 U' L' R2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L' B L' R D' U L' 
64. 18.70 R' B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D F' L2 D' U' 
65. 15.72 U R B' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R U' B D' R2 U2 L2 
66. 15.70 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 L' U' F' L2 F' U2 B2 F2 U 
67. 17.47 U R2 D' L2 B2 D U B2 R2 D2 B' U R B L2 F2 L U L2 
68. 19.06 B F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B U F' L F D R' D B2 
69. 23.19 B2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 F D2 U2 F L' F' R2 B' F2 L' B D 
70. 19.52 F2 R B2 D2 R2 F D' L' B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 
71. 17.29 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B L' F L' D B U F2 L' 
72. 18.03 L2 B2 D' B' U F D' B' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 D 
73. 18.54 D2 R' F2 D2 L R U2 L B2 F2 D2 F L B' F' L R2 U' F' U' 
74. (14.83) R2 F' L D F R' U B' R' F L2 F D2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B 
75. 19.41 L' U' R2 B' L D' B L' U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 U F2 
76. 23.10 B2 D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L B' R' B' F2 R2 U' L R2 
77. 18.00 F L U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D R2 F R B2 U B2 F' U L' 
78. 18.97 F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R' B U B' L D2 R2 U B R 
79. 19.42 R F' L' F D2 R2 B' R F' L2 U2 D L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
80. 17.74 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B D2 U' L F2 U2 
81. 19.99 R' L' U2 B U' R2 D R F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' 
82. 18.83+ D' B' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 D' L U' F' U F' D2 U 
83. 22.10 D' B2 U2 R D2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D' B F2 R' B' F' L2 
84. 16.52 F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B R' B' U' F D' F' U L U2 
85. 16.04 B2 D2 L' B2 L B2 L' U2 L R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D F2 L U' B' R2 U 
86. 17.38 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R D B2 F 
87. 17.61 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' L F2 L' U2 B L' F2 L 
88. 23.77+ D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L' B U L F D L' 
89. 15.18 R' L' D' F2 L2 F' D' R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 R L F2 R' F2 B2 
90. 18.48 U B2 L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' R' D R2 U R2 F D' 
91. 15.37+ L2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 D L2 B' R' D L 
92. 21.96 B U' L U2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 D L2 U' B' U' B2 L2 
93. 19.33 B' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 R' D' F2 U L' U2 F L2 
94. 16.12 R' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 B R D' U R2 D2 F' L 
95. 17.76 D2 R L' F' D' F' R' U R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 D' R U' 
96. 19.67 R U L' B' R U R' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F' 
97. (14.92) B' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' D' R U R D2 
98. 16.04 F2 U' R U2 D' L2 B' R B2 U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 F' 
99. 19.75 U' R L2 B R2 B R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 U L D2 L2 F' D' B 
100. (26.03) B' R L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 U R2 F2 B R' U2 L F' D F U
​


​


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 6 3x3*
> Since it is updated that lockdown will continue until further notice in 24 of August I will have plenty of time to finish PLL! Today is the dreadful last....
> *Nb*
> 
> ...


Nb isn't hard to learn at all. It's not a particularly fast case, but the alg isn't hard to learn. Speaking of the alg, you should use L' F' U L U' L' U' F L2 F L' U' L' U L F' (often written in rDUF form)


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Nb isn't hard to learn at all. It's not a particularly fast case, but the alg isn't hard to learn. Speaking of the alg, you should use L' F' U L U' L' U' F L2 F L' U' L' U L F' (often written in rDUF form)


Actually, I was planning to use the exact inverse of that! Any specific reason I might use that one?


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 21, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Actually, I was planning to use the exact inverse of that! Any specific reason I might use that one?


Less overworking than inverse


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Less overworking than inverse


I'll try it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

For me, I use R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R as my Nb perm. I know it's kinda slow and contains a regrip, but I've already used that alg for soooo long so I don't think I'll change that


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

TODAY IS THE BEST. DAY. EVER.
I just broke my PB Ao100 about 30 times.
In the course of the last 3 months or so, I have been struggling to achieve sub 20. It has been a long struggle but I had ended it today. My Ao100 was just above 20 seconds when I started the solve. Then I started getting a lot of 16~18s so I assumed I was having a good day. But my good solves kept coming and coming until it dropped my average to 18! I was happy as ever. My current average is 18.63 on 200 solves and my best average is 18.55. I might have to wait another day to be sure, but I have achieved one of my biggest goals today!!


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 21, 2021)

O


CubeRed said:


> TODAY IS THE BEST. DAY. EVER.
> I just broke my PB Ao100 about 30 times.
> In the course of the last 3 months or so, I have been struggling to achieve sub 20. It has been a long struggle but I had ended it today. My Ao100 was just above 20 seconds when I started the solve. Then I started getting a lot of 16~18s so I assumed I was having a good day. But my good solves kept coming and coming until it dropped my average to 18! I was happy as ever. My current average is 18.63 on 200 solves and my best average is 18.55. I might have to wait another day to be sure, but I have achieved one of my biggest goals today!!


Wow! You have finally achieved your goal!
You must be overjoyed


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> O
> Wow! You have finally achieved your goal!
> You must be overjoyed


Yes indeed! And also, I forgot about learning Nb because of all the excitement... I'll work on it tomorrow!


----------



## LBr (Aug 21, 2021)

did you get nb in any of your 200 solves


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

LBr said:


> did you get nb in any of your 200 solves


Yeah I did once! It was still sub 20 though


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

*Day 7 3x3*
Yesterday, I have overcome my biggest challenge in cubing, sub 20. I was thinking of practicing 4x4 today but to ride the momentum I will practice 3x3. (Especially since I forgot to learn the Nb) Time to update the title!

Plan:
*LEARN NB*
Ao30~50
Practice cross (Individual session)​


Spoiler: Day 7 3x3



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-23
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 0.31
worst: 25.51

mean of 3
current: 13.95 (σ = 12.16)
best: 13.95 (σ = 12.16)

avg of 5
current: 21.00 (σ = 2.93)
best: 17.12 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 19.81 (σ = 2.39)
best: 17.86 (σ = 1.20)

Average: 19.24 (σ = 2.17)
Mean: 18.99

Time List:
1. 16.99 U2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F U2 F L2 R2 D L F2 R' D2 B' 
2. 23.15 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' B D' R 
3. 16.32 L U F U' L B2 U2 D B U D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U 
4. 17.00 F R' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 U B R D B F R' D2 B' 
5. 18.07 D2 L2 F' D' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B D R' F' L F D 
6. 20.09 L B F2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F D' B' R2 U' L2 
7. 17.17 R' B U2 R L' D R L2 B R2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 
8. 20.58 U L' B2 U R2 F D2 L F R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 U D 
9. 19.07 D B' D' F2 U2 B L' F' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 
10. 16.85 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' F' R F R' D' R' B2 D F 
11. 15.86 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U L2 F2 L' B2 F R F' R2 
12. 20.35 U' F2 R D2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L R' U R' U F2 U2 R' F 
13. 21.78 R2 U D L F B' R' D F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L' 
14. 17.78 F D L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D R2 F' D2 L D L R 
15. 16.61 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U' L B' F2 D2 L D U 
16. 17.66 L' D' R' U' B2 L' B' D' F2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 F U' 
17. 16.91 F R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 U R2 B' L D' F D2 L' U' F' 
18. 17.99 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F R U2 L' D2 L D U' 
19. 16.78 R2 F' D' L B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D' F' U R' U2 B' L' 
20. 18.57 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R B' U R2 D R' F L' D2 R 
21. 21.66 R' U R2 B' U D F U R L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' 
22. 22.10+ R F2 D' F2 B' R2 D F' R' D2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' 
23. 23.40 U R F U' B' R U B D2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
24. 20.85 F B2 L' F2 U R2 B' D L R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' B L2 U2 R2 
25. 19.18 F D2 L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B U R U L 
26. 15.67 R D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B' R2 U' R2 B' F L' U' L 
27. 19.80 U B U' L2 F' U' L' D' B F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 
28. 20.46 B' D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U B D B2 L' F D2 B' 
29. 25.51+ D' F' U' L U' F2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U 
30. 17.55 R L2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' B U' B2 L' D2 F L' U2 B' 
31. 19.61 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R D' B R B2 D2 L' D R' 
32. 14.61 U' L D R' D L' F' R' U2 D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 R U2 B' R 
33. 22.05+ R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R U2 R D R B' R B2 F' D L2 F 
34. 21.54 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B' U' B' L2 B R' D F2 L' D' 
35. 15.36 B R2 F R2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 U' B L B D2 B2 R F' L' 
36. 21.84+ U D' L U D' R U' R D R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F B L2 F 
37. 21.13 U R' L U2 R' U L F' D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' 
38. 19.68 F' U L2 U2 B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 U' R D B' U' R' F 
39. 18.37 D' B U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' U' L' B' F' 
40. 19.19 F R B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 F D2 U' B' D L' F' U' 
41. 19.28 U B D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R' B D2 B D' B' F' 
42. 20.05 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R F D2 F2 R2 D' R B' L2 D' L 
43. 22.32 U' R2 B R' F U' D' L B U2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B 
44. 15.32 L D2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R' F D' F' D' L2 D R2 B' 
45. 20.57 R B2 U' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 
46. 21.47 R2 L D' B' L2 B U F2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 B U 
47. 23.74 F' D' L' B' U2 R' B L2 U L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
48. 23.67 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 U2 R' U' L' D2 R' D R B' U' 
49. 0.31 R D F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F D B L2 D U2 F2 L U' 
50. 17.86+ L B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' L' D R' B' F' D2 L D F'
​



​


Spoiler: Day 7 3x3 cross practice 



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-23
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 0.90
worst: 7.34

mean of 3
current: 3.50 (σ = 0.83)
best: 1.63 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 5
current: 3.23 (σ = 0.33)
best: 1.46 (σ = 0.06)

avg of 12
current: 2.38 (σ = 0.75)
best: 1.93 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 100
current: 2.94 (σ = 0.87)
best: 2.94 (σ = 0.87)

Average: 2.94 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 3.00

Time List:
1. 2.70 N/A 
2. 4.36 N/A 
3. 2.70 N/A 
4. 2.12 N/A 
5. 7.34 L B2 F2 D2 R U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' L' B L' D2 L 
6. 3.59 L D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B' U R2 F' U2 L B2 L R 
7. 3.19 F2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R F2 D L2 R2 U' B F R' D F 
8. 2.78 B' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R' D' F2 U' R2 F' R' B 
9. 2.24 R B2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 D' L' U' F R' D2 F2 
10. 4.55 D2 B D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R B' D R D2 B' R' 
11. 2.92 B' L' U' R2 F' R' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
12. 2.63 B2 D R B' R2 F' D B2 D' U2 F D2 F' U2 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 
13. 5.62 D R2 B L' B' U' R' F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 F' D' F' 
14. 3.80 L R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 D L U' L B' L 
15. 4.74 B2 L B2 L U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' B F D' U R' D2 U' F2 L' 
16. 2.93 U2 R B U2 B' R2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R F2 D F' U' 
17. 3.95 L' B' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 R2 F L' B D2 B2 U2 F' 
18. 1.54 F D L B2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B' F' L U2 F L2 D' 
19. 1.69 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B' R2 F2 R U' L2 B' L2 U2 
20. 3.84 B2 U B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R U' F U' L2 U L 
21. 2.46 D2 B D R B L F R' L2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 
22. 0.90 D L2 B' D2 F' B U L B D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 R' 
23. 2.61 F' L B2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D' B2 L' D2 U B' L 
24. 2.75 D2 R' F2 L2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' U2 L F R B' D' U2 L' 
25. 3.36 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B D' B' L' R' U' L' B' D2 
26. 3.37 R2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L B2 R U L' R2 B D' F' 
27. 2.04 D' R' B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U R2 F' L U' R D' B L' F' 
28. 3.08 F' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D U' R2 B2 U F2 L' F R2 D B' U' L' U2 
29. 3.87 R F U' R' D' F2 B' D' R2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F2 
30. 5.32 F2 D R' D2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B L' B' F R2 D2 R 
31. 3.68 D2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 L R U2 L U F' R2 B2 L' R2 B L' D U 
32. 2.15 F B2 U' L F L2 D' F B2 R F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L B2 L B2 D 
33. 2.64 R' B2 D R' U2 F R' B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' B2 L2 B 
34. 2.85 F B' U F B' U2 D' R F R' D2 L U2 R' B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L 
35. 2.91 U' B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L B' R' U B' D F' D2 L D2 
36. 3.96 L' R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L R' D' U' B' R' F' U2 
37. 2.57 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F R' F R' F2 L U' F' L 
38. 1.98 F D' B' L U' F U R L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 L U L 
39. 2.46 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R' B L D2 U F L2 B D' U 
40. 2.20 F R U2 B2 R F2 L B2 L' R' F2 U2 R2 F' D' B2 L2 F' U 
41. 3.77 U2 F D2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R' F' L D2 U' B' U 
42. 3.48 F' R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R B2 L' B D' R2 U' F' U B' F 
43. 1.72 B2 U R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F U' L2 R D R D2 L F 
44. 2.25 D' F' R F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D' B' L' 
45. 3.22 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 R D U' R F2 R2 F' U' R 
46. 4.35 U2 L R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B F' R' F2 L2 D' L' B2 
47. 5.66 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 L B D' F' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R 
48. 1.07 L B2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' D B' D B' L' F' L U' 
49. 4.62 U2 D R U R2 F' B D' L' F2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 L F2 R L 
50. 1.87 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 F U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' B U' 
51. 3.18 B R' D L B2 D2 R D2 L R2 B2 L U R2 U' F R' U' F 
52. 3.98 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 F D' F' L2 F' L' B' U R' 
53. 1.66 R2 U' R B L B R2 D2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 D2 L D2 U L' 
54. 3.61 B U' R2 U' R2 D' B2 R F L F2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R U2 F' 
55. 4.15+ B U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 R D2 F' L2 B' 
56. 2.38 L B' R L D2 L' D B' F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R L2 U2 
57. 2.13 F R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R F L F U' B' U2 R2 U' 
58. 2.71 B' D2 L' U' B' R U' D' F' R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L 
59. 3.17 U L2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F L' R2 U B2 L2 U' L' F2 
60. 2.48 F2 R' U' L2 B2 D' F' R2 U' R' B2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 
61. 4.06 B U R B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 D' L B U L D2 F2 
62. 3.38 U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F' D2 U R' D L' F L U2 
63. 2.63 R2 U R B2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' R' B D' U2 L2 R2 F' 
64. 1.73 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' R U R' U B L2 R D' B' 
65. 6.04 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R B U R' D2 F' L' D R2 
66. 5.54 D' L U2 F2 R F2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 F' R' F L2 D L D2 B' 
67. 2.14 L' U2 F R' L' U' L' U' B U L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D R2 D' 
68. 2.30 U2 B' L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D R2 B2 L B' L D' L R U2 B2 
69. 2.40 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B L' U' F D' B' U2 L F' R2 
70. 3.76 L2 B' R U D2 B2 D L' D' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 B 
71. 3.06 U' D2 B R2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U F L R2 B2 U' F' R' D' 
72. 3.07 L F U B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L B U2 R F' R' B' D 
73. 4.22 F D' R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 B R B F' L2 D' R2 B2 
74. 1.69 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 L' B2 U L2 D B L F' D' L2 
75. 3.36 U' B U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' F' L B2 D U2 B D2 R2 
76. 3.89 L B2 F2 L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L F2 R B' U2 L2 D 
77. 3.12 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 F D R B2 L' D L2 U B2 L' 
78. 4.16 U' F D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U F' D2 U L D R U2 
79. 2.21 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R F2 U L2 U L F' R2 U2 
80. 2.71 L F' D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F U' B2 R F2 R' D 
81. 1.72 F2 L' D F' U B' U D2 R B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 
82. 2.67 R D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 L F' D2 F D2 B2 U' R' 
83. 1.68 R F2 R F2 D' R2 L F R2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F L2 R' 
84. 2.85 B' D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L' B U L F U L' D2 B2 
85. 3.11 U F2 D' U' L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' D' F2 D2 L' B F U' L F2 
86. 1.42 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' U B2 R B L2 D' R2 F' 
87. 1.75 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R B L2 R U B2 U' B' 
88. 2.63 D' L' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 F' L2 F' D' F' D L' B 
89. 1.52 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 L B' D B U' R B2 L U 
90. 1.45 D2 L' B' D R L' B R' U B2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 U L2 U' L 
91. 2.34 L2 D2 R D' R' F D' F B2 U2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 B' R' 
92. 1.41 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B L' D' L B2 D' B D' L' U 
93. 1.29 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' U' R' F2 R2 F' D2 F' R D' F' U' 
94. 2.20 D F' L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R U F' L2 B D U 
95. 2.51 R D' B2 L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 R D' L2 R2 B 
96. 3.20 F U' B2 R2 U B R' L D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R 
97. 2.91 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' F U' B R B2 L2 D' F U2 
98. 2.64 U2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B' L R U' B' D' L' B 
99. 3.57 U' B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F' L' D' L' U2 R F' L' B D' 
100. 4.30 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 D B R' B2 F2 D U2 B' L
​


​


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 21, 2021)

My PB Ao100
Resolution gets better if you view it


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 22, 2021)

Now a day has passed and my Ao100 is still below 19 after 50 solves. My global average for my session is below 20. I am officially sub 20.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

*Day 8 3x3*
This post is a bit late, so I'm just posting it to be regular. I am also going to be doing a Ao500 to see my results on 3x3.

Plan:
Daily 50 solves
Learn extra algs, looking into full oll​


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

*Day 4 4x4*
Today my main goal is this, Yau.
It's been widely recommended that after learning Redux, I should learn Yau. So today I will be learning it.

Plan:
Daily 12 solves at least
Learning Yau

What should I practice when I learn Yau?
Is there any ideal time split for sub 2 min? (Like Cross 3 seconds, F2L 10 seconds etc)​


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 26, 2021)

All right, haven't updated in a while. I am currently working on a Ao500 3x3 to check if I really am sub 20 so that's the main focus. Yau will have to wait because I am in the middle of coding a game on Scratch and I don't want to lose momentum.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I am in the middle of coding a game on Scratch


What game is it?


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 26, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> What game is it?


A survival/shooter game with waves of enemies and changeable guns and weapons.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 26, 2021)

The Ao500 is going well. Right now I have 287 solves in. Should be about a day or so.


----------



## LBr (Aug 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> *Day 4 4x4*
> Today my main goal is this, Yau.
> It's been widely recommended that after learning Redux, I should learn Yau. So today I will be learning it.
> 
> ...


I average low 50s with Yau, and I nomally finish centres + 3 cross edges in 21 seconds, and I pair all of the edges by 36ish seconds normally (that's when I look at the timer in the ,middle of a solve)


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 30, 2021)

I AM BACK
Alright, so I have completed my Ao500 and the results are.....
*19.10!!!*
I am sub 20!!
Thank you all for coming along this journey (Even though it was short) and all the advice given. Next goal is sub 15, wish me luck!!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

want to race?


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 30, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> want to race?


Sure. How?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

post your 1st timed ao5 every day


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 30, 2021)

Ok


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> post your 1st timed ao5 every day


I started a conversation (Envelope thing next to alerts) with you so post it in there


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

I got vaccinated yesterday and it got me all queasy so no cubing for today and tomorrow.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

Okay so I kind of lied about not cubing... I took some medicine and it helped a bit. So I got my cube and started solving... And literally the third solve I did was a PB. 11.54 seconds.  That was literally out of *NOWHERE * and I was very surprised. Gotta boost to my friends!


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice for getting vaccinated, and congrats for the PB


----------



## RadicalRick (Sep 2, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Good to have another event besides 3x3


I only have time for 3x3 and I'm happy with that.
Got a lot of other things going on in my life.


----------



## RadicalRick (Sep 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Okay so I kind of lied about not cubing... I took some medicine and it helped a bit. So I got my cube and started solving... And literally the third solve I did was a PB. 11.54 seconds.  That was literally out of *NOWHERE * and I was very surprised. Gotta boost to my friends!View attachment 16843


So, you mean to tell me that you took some EPO and managed to improve your time!
I thought that only worked for Runners and Bicyclists, etc...


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Fun fact: this thread was posted 1 day after my progession thread.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Fun fact: this thread was posted 1 day after my progession thread.


The point where I joined the forums was the point everyone started making progression threads. (Melvintnh327, lukascubes, neatcubing and you)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 6, 2021)

So I think I will be starting to learn OLL...
I'm not going to overdo it and just learn 1 alg in 1 to 2 days. Any good algs you all can share or good sources would be appreciated. Oh and also posts on the order I should learn them.I will also learn Yau soon... soon, very soon.


----------



## RadicalRick (Sep 6, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> So I think I will be starting to learn OLL...
> I'm not going to overdo it and just learn 1 alg in 1 to 2 days. Any good algs you all can share or good sources would be appreciated. Oh and also posts on the order I should learn them.I will also learn Yau soon... soon, very soon.


I love my CubeStation App because it tells me the times of every single move and how long it took for each corner and edge piece. So I can see my cross is ok and that my f2l can really use some improvement. my PLL and OLL are the fastest on my timeline.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Melvintnh327


honorable mentions <3


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> So I think I will be starting to learn OLL......also post on the order I should learn them.


I would say learn the T shapes first as they are easy and there is only two of them.Then probably the P shapes or W shapes for the same reason


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 7, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I would say learn the T shapes first as they are easy and there is only two of them.Then probably the P shapes or W shapes for the same reason


I already know all T and 2 Ps, so that's good  I think I'll start learning P. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I already know all T and 2 Ps, so that's good  I think I'll start learning P. Thanks for the advice!!


Haha you're welcome


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, in NZ lockdown is lifted so that means school is back  Less cubing but I can live with it.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 9, 2021)

*Day 9 3x3*​Well I missed a few days so this is not accurate but from today I will be learning OLL officially! 
I will check out some videos once I come back from school, do homework etc and work out my routine!

Plan:
Daily Av50 (I can measure them now)
Check out a OLL video to outline my routine.
Be happy that lockdown is gone ​


Spoiler: Ao50 



Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-11
avg of 50: 18.97

Time List:
1. 16.97 R D L D R B' D B' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L' 
2. 15.64 R' F2 B' D2 B D L' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 B R U' 
3. 17.07 F' U' F2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 D R F' R B' L2 F2 L R2 F' 
4. 19.02 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' B' R D2 L F2 D F L' 
5. 16.09 R2 L' D F' D2 R2 F2 R' U R U2 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 
6. (25.81) F' L U2 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L U R F R' D2 F2 R2 
7. 19.55 R' F R2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L D U B2 R' F D' R' 
8. 19.69 F' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F L2 R2 D L2 F L' 
9. 17.17 R2 L B' U' B R D' F' D' F' L2 F L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 L2 B R2 
10. 18.81 F L' B2 L' U2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B' D' L D2 U' F U2 R2 
11. 18.68 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 F U L2 F R2 B L' F' D' 
12. 18.91 F' D B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' F L R U' B' F L' 
13. 20.31 D' R L2 U2 B2 R U2 F U' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 
14. 16.84 D2 R' L U' L2 F' U' B L' B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 
15. 20.32 L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 D2 F2 R U2 L U B D' R' F L 
16. 21.55 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 B' R U' L F' R B' R2 F2 
17. 19.52  U' B D2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 R B2 L D' F' R' F' U2 L' R2 
18. 21.14 F2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D L2 R B D U' B' F' R B' 
19. (24.94) B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F U' L' U' B2 L' D L U' R2 D2 
20. 18.89 B2 D2 R' L D F2 R B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R 
21. 20.02 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 R D' R U' B U' L D B U2 
22. 18.90 D2 B L' F' R' U' R' B F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 F 
23. 23.39 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 L U2 B' U F' L' U L2 B2 F' 
24. 22.19 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' L U' F2 U' B2 U' B' R F' 
25. 18.54 U F D2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 L F2 U B U2 R2 D2 F2 
26. 21.77 R F' D' R2 F' D' B2 L F2 B U2 R2 F B2 R2 F U2 R2 D' 
27. 19.08 L2 U B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 L B' U R' B D' F 
28. 14.56 U' F L2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' B' F' U B2 R' D' F' 
29. (13.16) B' R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R' U L D' R B F' R' 
30. 20.61 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F U B2 U' B' R2 D2 R' F' 
31. 21.76 L2 B2 R' U F B R' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L' B' 
32. (23.75) F' D L' R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 D B F D' B' U' R' 
33. 16.81 F' D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' D' U' F R B' L' F2 D 
34. 23.52 F R' B' R2 U L2 B R' F' U2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 L D2 L' 
35. 19.81 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 B U L2 R D2 F D B' D2 L2 
36. 20.40 L2 U' R U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D' B F' D2 U B2 F' 
37. 20.84 F' R U L' D' F L2 B' L2 F2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 R L B' 
38. 14.96 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D R2 L D' B D U B F' R B' 
39. 18.24 F' R' F2 B' D F R U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R D 
40. 22.22 L F' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' L F2 D' B' L2 B R2 U' 
41. 15.69 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' R' F' D' U2 L' B' D' U2 
42. 18.82 R F' U' F2 D L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B R' B2 U B2 D B2 F2 
43. 15.92 B D2 L2 B U2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U L2 B D' F D B' U' 
44. 15.54 U' R U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' L2 R2 U2 F D' R F2 
45. 16.23 F L2 B2 L' U' F R D' F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 
46. (13.75) F U' L2 F2 L' B D F' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L' D 
47. (13.71) D2 L2 D' R F L' F R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' R 
48. 18.10 U L D F2 B' D2 B R L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F D2 B' U' 
49. 22.39 D R U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F L B R2 U2 F2 U' F' 
50. 18.00 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' D' U2 L2 F D B R B2
​


​


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

First lockup in a solve. Was doing OLL parity.

Not that bad


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> First lockup in a solve. Was doing OLL parity.
> View attachment 16997
> Not bad


I really want a sitckerless 4x4...

try moving the wing piece next to the center, maybe that'll fix it

btw that's happens to me on my 7x7 sometimes, and I always fixed it

also why did the poll closed?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I really want a sitckerless 4x4...
> 
> try moving the wing piece next to the center, maybe that'll fix it
> 
> ...


MGC is pretty good but maybe the Qiyi xman. I never tried it though.

I fixed it after I took the photo.

The poll closed because I thought I had a good number of responses. I can reopen it though.


----------



## RadicalRick (Sep 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> First lockup in a solve. Was doing OLL parity.
> View attachment 16997
> Not that bad


That's a work of art! You can sell that NFT for $20,000! Just put it in a Glass Case...


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> First lockup in a solve. Was doing OLL parity.
> View attachment 16997
> Not that bad


F in the chat


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 11, 2021)

I took a look at some videos and decided to use Cubehead's alg sheet! I think it will accommodate my schedule well and organized. I'll start learning tomorrow but I will recap some OLL algs today.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> MGC is pretty good but maybe the Qiyi xman. I never tried it though.
> 
> I fixed it after I took the photo.
> 
> The poll closed because I thought I had a good number of responses. I can reopen it though.


I need a budget stickerless 4x4. I don't want to use too much money.

I'll get a MFJS MeiLong 4x4 but stickerless.


----------



## LBr (Sep 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> MGC is pretty good but maybe the Qiyi xman. I never tried it though.
> 
> I fixed it after I took the photo.
> 
> The poll closed because I thought I had a good number of responses. I can reopen it though.


xman ambition pops too much. Don't get it


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 15, 2021)

Well, this isn't really a progression but I obtained a GAN cube from a friend. I offered to set it up and now I can't identify it. I think it's a older version and I confirmed that the tensioning is adjustable by hand.There are number 0.6 and 0.8 on the adjustable center. Blue "nut".


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Well, this isn't really a progression but I obtained a GAN cube from a friend. I offered to set it up and now I can't identify it. I think it's a older version and I confirmed that the tensioning is adjustable by hand.There are number 0.6 and 0.8 on the adjustable center. Blue "nut".


0.8 = loose
0.6 = tight


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 0.8 = loose
> 0.6 = tight


Do you know what cube it is?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 15, 2021)

Alright I am done setting up the cube from my friend! First of all I cleaned out the cube for the first time since it was bought (This cube is actually not his cube but a borrowed one from another beginner cuber(So spoiled...) and he basically doesn't care about it) and boy did it make a mess... Then I moved on to tensioning the cube. I used the 0.6 settings which I think is the only viable setting in this thing. It still feels a bit loose though. Finally I lubed it with Silk on the inner pieces and a dab of DNM 37 on the outer for some speed. Overall it works pretty well even though I still don't like it much. I think the tension system is not that good and it just doesn't hit that "sweet spot" for me. My thoughts are that a good speedcube does not have to be expensive and it only needs to be customized well for you. I might do an Ao50 on my cube and this cube to compare it a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

For OLL, learn dots first, then learn in the order of cubeskills.


----------



## LBr (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Do you know what cube it is?


Gan 356 M most likely


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Do you know what cube it is?


no


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok, it's been long since I decided to learn OLL. Today we are learning the P cases and the W cases. I'll print out the schedule and follow it. 4 algs.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 18, 2021)

This weeks OLL checklist

P-shapes Training :
✓
Squares Training :
✓
Solved corners Training :
✓
Lightning bolts Training :
r U R' U R U2' r'
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
r' (R2 U R' U R U2 R') U M'
M' (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' M
R' F (R U R' U') F' U R
L F'(L' U' L U) F U' L'


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 18, 2021)

What time as in sub x should I aim for my OLL times?
I am aiming for sub 15 currently but my long term goal is to reach sub 12 or sub 10.


----------



## Garf (Sep 19, 2021)

Since all Olls tend to be short in some way, make sure to make all olls sub 1 second with good fluidity


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok so I haven't really practiced because, you know, weekends. I also had lessons today (There goes 3 days of recovering out the window) I hope I still remember the recog angles for lightnings.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 20, 2021)

So laying out my current plans :
()means further plans

3x3
1. Full OLL (Sub 1.5)
2. Learn a method to improve blockbuilding (Secondary method?)
3. Buy a stable cube

4x4
1. Have a sub 2 Ao25 (Ao50, Ao100)
2. Learn better pairing techniques (3-2-3)
3. Learn Yau (Maybe Hoya)

Other
Preferably try some shapemods (Really want the axis and ghost even though I probably can't solve it)
Buy a megaminx as my next Christmas gift (Hopefully)


----------



## Garf (Sep 20, 2021)

Learn Yau either from J-Perm or www.cubeskills.com


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

After a 3days break from 3x3 my average has gone up almost 0.2 seconds and I have been grinding to get it down. Also my bruise has gotten better.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

Aaaaaaayyyyyyyo I just got a 11.76! Second sub 12 on 3x3! And just 0.22 seconds off my PB!


(Scramble is shown on top)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 26, 2021)

Yet another sub 12, while doing solves at church!!


Scramble shown above


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Yet another sub 12, while doing solves at church!!
> 
> View attachment 17201
> Scramble shown above


Nice!!!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow pro. How do you improve so quickly? I'm still stuck at 20.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 27, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Wow pro. How do you improve so quickly? I'm still stuck at 20.


It just clicked. I know it sounds weird but one day I just happened to break it. Main thing is F2L.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

All right, today I will be practicing the p shapes. I just need to learn 2 algs so it should be a breeze.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 1, 2021)

I have been sidetracked by DangerouslyFunny...


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

Guys, should I use the RUB alg or the SRf alg for anti couch?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 2, 2021)

@Cubingcubecuber OLL 32.


CubeRed said:


> Guys, should I use the RUB alg or the SRf alg for anti couch?


Both look good (though I don’t use them), but if you get the S fingertrick down, the SRf one is probably better imo


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

OK I am learning the SRf alg for the sake of simplicity. Also, I am currently racing @CFOP INC to full OLL and sub 16. Gotta get to work!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 4, 2021)

Just did a good 1 hour session of 120 solves after getting vaccinated (2nd shot) and I smashed my ao100 PB!!


It's official guys. The vaccine microchips will boost your time. Get vaccinated.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 2nd shot


2nd shot already???


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 2nd shot already???


Yup


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

I am competing in an online comp that is hosted by @Ultimatecuber0814 at 9th of October! Let's see if I can get a sub 18 Ao5.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I am competing in an online comp that is hosted by @Ultimatecuber0814 at 9th of October! Let's see if I can get a sub 18 Ao5.


 Yes, thank you for attending


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Hmm. Gonna learn some OLL and review the ones I already learnt. I need to beat @CFOP INC so yeah.
(Also @CFOP INC are we gonna count dot cases as I didn't initially think about learning them.)


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 5, 2021)

Well I learned all them yesterday so if you don't want to that's fine.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Well I learned all them yesterday so if you don't want to that's fine.


*TRIGGERED*
(JK. Kind of.)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

Ok, finished c shapes. Going on to fishes.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Trouble awaits... Panic mode is on!!
Looks like the rod of the corner piece wedged out the smaller inner piece.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Oh my gosh I just got a PB single!!
(Scramble shown on top)

Sub 10!!! Let's gooooo!!!! Woooo!
That was out of nowhere. I also got a last layer skip for the first time! My prior PB was 11.54 so beats it by a whole second and a half!! I never thought I would come this far in cubing... This is such a wonderful moment. From 5 minutes to sub 10... Thanks for coming along with me in this journey, speedsolving community. I will never forget you.

Edit: I can't remember what I did so no reconstruction. Pity.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s some insane luck! Congrats on sub-10


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> That’s some insane luck! Congrats on sub-10


Yup. One in a million... Literally!!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Cleaned my cube in preparation for the online competition!! Feels good and smooth as new!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

If your wondering about the 4x4, it poped in the end and I had to assemble the whole wing piece region and a few centers. It wasn't explosive but a few inner pieces came out. I like 3d puzzles so it wasn't much of a problem putting it back.


----------



## Garf (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey, you want some help in 4x4? I feel like I can give you some good advice.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, you want some help in 4x4? I feel like I can give you some good advice.


Uhm, sure. Why not?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

My session average is finally sub 18. Improvement!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm actually thinking about putting off learning OLL for a bit. I know I have to do it and I willingly would learn it, just at the moment I'm lacking a bit of motivation. I am just enjoying regular solving and watching my times drop, millisecond by millisecond. I will learn OLL after I reach sub 17. I expect my improvement will plateau by then and OLL will help that.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 13, 2021)

OLL is honestly such an boring alg set. CLL,EP,LS,EO sets are more interesting imo.


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I reach sub 17. I expect my improvement will plateau by then and OLL will help that.


Yeah. That's a good point. Learning full oll at any point will be an instant 0.5s+ improvement and for motivational reasons you might defer it until you feel like haven't set a new pb ao100 in too long. 
I have learned full oll quite early (before sub 20) because I felt frustrated with doing fruruf every second solve.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 15, 2021)

Some solid improvement.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 15, 2021)

I think I'm getting the hang of slow solves. I am constantly getting 12~15 range of solves and average is dropping quickly. I might have to start predicting first pair in inspection but that can come after OLL.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 15, 2021)

Update: Participated in an online competition hosted by @Ultimatecuber0814, and I came 3rd!! Wasn't expecting to come that high even though it was my goal. Very happy.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

New PB for a new session!
Scramble shown on top.

Very nice F2L flow. Even had some 3 movers, but the LL was sick. Fat sune into PLL skip, no AUF. I think I can reconstruct this...

EDIT: Nope. Can someone reconstruct LSLL for me? I'll reconstruct the rest soon.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

Just got a superflip scramble WTF

L' D B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L B F2 R U' L B'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just got a superflip scramble WTF
> 
> L' D B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L B F2 R U' L B'


wait that is possible?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wait that is possible?


I think it happened once on the weekly competition.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New PB for a new session!
> Scramble shown on top.
> View attachment 17378
> Very nice F2L flow. Even had some 3 movers, but the LL was sick. Fat sure into PLL skip, no AUF. I think I can reconstruct this...
> ...


Wat. How did you get this using cfop? I am a cfop user but I'm far away from this record. WOW. You're amazing man


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 17, 2021)

The funny thing about my PB single progression is that I have not yet gotten a single 10 sec solve. I was steadily lowering times (13, 12, 11) and then I just jumped down to 9 seconds.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 17, 2021)

Continuing the session I had started yesterday. Some decent progression but I'm having a bad day (as in cubing) and won't do more solves. Sub 17 is getting closer though!!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

Since Christmas is closing in, should I get a new 3x3 or a new puzzle?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Since Christmas is closing in, should I get a new 3x3 or a new puzzle?


If you don't have one, you should get something like a 15 puzzle. They are so epic.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Since Christmas is closing in, should I get a new 3x3 or a new puzzle?


Hmm... If you aren't satisfied with your 3x3, maybe you should get another magnetic one. If you're currently doing fine with your 3x3 puzzle, you can get other WCA puzzles such as pyraminx, skewb, megaminx, or a 15 puzzle. They are really fun and amazing!

I'm also currently thinking bout what I should get for Christmas. So many choices!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

Now it's been almost 2 months since I reached sub 20. My average is now 17.5. Wonder when I will reach 15.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 19, 2021)

Had a pretty nice 3x3 session today. My average dropped about 0.3 seconds! Sib 17 is real close now. My cross - F2L transition has improved a lot.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 19, 2021)

When you get good at something useless

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-19
single: 29.52

Time List:
1. 29.52 U F' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B U' R2 F2 D2 R

Probably WR superflip solve


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New PB for a new session!
> Scramble shown on top.
> View attachment 17378
> Very nice F2L flow. Even had some 3 movers, but the LL was sick. Fat sune into PLL skip, no AUF. I think I can reconstruct this...
> ...


I got a solve very like that for my first sub-10 (same last layer and had some 3 movers in F2L)! Congrats.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 19, 2021)

I couldn’t help but try to reconstruct it so does this look at all familiar…
z2 y2 D’ F’ L’ M2 U2 M2 // Cross
U’ R’ U R // Pair #1

Only cross I could find that gives a (technically) 3 mover at the beginning of F2L. You can remove the y2 rotation and do the cross from a different angle to give the same thing, but then this pair is in the back and not as noticeable.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 19, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I couldn’t help but try to reconstruct it so does this look at all familiar…
> z2 y2 D’ F’ L’ M2 U2 M2 // Cross
> U’ R’ U R // Pair #1
> 
> Only cross I could find that gives a (technically) 3 mover at the beginning of F2L. You can remove the y2 rotation and do the cross from a different angle to give the same thing, but then this pair is in the back and not as noticeable.


Oh no... I think I misscrambled it...


----------



## LBr (Oct 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Had a pretty nice 3x3 session today. My average dropped about 0.3 seconds! Sib 17 is real close now. My cross - F2L transition has improved a lot.
> View attachment 17410


My cross-f2l transition is garb. GJ


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 21, 2021)

Today my class had a zoom meeting and the teacher was new so she decided to show what she liked doing the most, then ask us what we liked. So, like any cuber would do, I decided to _show off my PB. _The teacher was *very* amazed. She said I might even be able to show off at a school assembly.  Fun days.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 21, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Today my class had a zoom meeting and the teacher was new so she decided to show what she liked doing the most, then ask us what we liked. So, like any cuber would do, I decided to _show off my PB. _The teacher was *very* amazed. She said I might even be able to show off at a school assembly.  Fun days.


Nice Man! Haha. Your PB is sub 10. No wonder your teacher is amazed. That's still really funny!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 21, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Today my class had a zoom meeting and the teacher was new so she decided to show what she liked doing the most, then ask us what we liked. So, like any cuber would do, I decided to _show off my PB. _The teacher was *very* amazed. She said I might even be able to show off at a school assembly.  Fun days.


I would have just done Yusheng Du's WR scramble blindfolded.


----------



## Garf (Oct 21, 2021)

I would have just done a blind solve for 3x3… random scramble.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I would have just done a blind solve for 3x3… random scramble.


But can you do it in under ten seconds? (5 to pretend to do memo and 4 to execute)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 22, 2021)

So, my rate of progression has slowed down a lot. My average is about 17.25 with 320ish solves. So now, I am tackling OLL. First, I will train some algs I know. I think that will help with my recognition, especially for the lightnings. (Currently I have a very inefficient approach of matching to a certain position then AUF to execute alg)


----------



## Garf (Oct 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> But can you do it in under ten seconds? (5 to pretend to do memo and 4 to execute)


Heck no. The world record isn't even under ten seconds. There is no way anyone, at this rate, can do 5 second recognition and 4 second execution.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 22, 2021)

Finally, my first 10 second solve. Funny it took this long.
 Scramble shown on top as always.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 22, 2021)

Good luck with OLL!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 22, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Finally, my first 10 second solve. Funny it took this long.
> View attachment 17438 Scramble shown on top as always.


No this is actually pro. I'm still half way doing f2l at that time  Good luck with OLL btw!


----------



## Garf (Oct 23, 2021)

Grant you good luck with your progression with OLL, my dear gent.
*Sniff* They grow up so fast.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Grant you good luck with your progression with OLL, my dear gent.
> *Sniff* They grow up so fast.


Very true. I remember the time I envied my sub 30 friend... How far I have come.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

Started another 4x4 session... going good.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 29, 2021)

I need some advice:
Get rid of the bad cases (flipped edges or corners) first or solve the good cases fast?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 29, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I need some advice:
> Get rid of the bad cases (flipped edges or corners) first or solve the good cases fast?


For me I do the bad cases first. So I can finish the rest fast.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 29, 2021)

I have finished "learning" the 2 fish cases I didn't know. Today I will start training those to get them in my system  Next cases to learn after that are the w cases.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 3, 2021)

I have gotten the OLL algs in memory. Now it's time to get the recognition right. Also, is anyone out there that 3x3 practices superflip solves? I've found it quite fun and easier then checkered solves.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

New PB and first sub 16.5 Ao100!!

16.40



Spoiler: Timelist



Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-05
avg of 100: 16.40

Time List:
1. 20.29 B L' F R' U2 D B2 R' F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 D2
2. 13.27 U' R2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R B' F R2 B' L' D F U'
3. 16.19 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L F' L U' B2 R F L R'
4. 15.82 B F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' B' U F2 L' U R2 D U'
5. 16.62+ U' F U2 D2 L' U D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L'
6. 16.32 U' R D' L B U' D L B2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D'
7. 14.68 F U L2 D2 R U2 B2 L' R' D2 L' D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' F L' F
8. 14.74 L U2 F U' D L D' F R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 D
9. 15.06 B2 F U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' U' B F2 L D2 L U'
10. 15.19 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R' D B' U B2 R B2 F U2
11. 20.96 B L' B D2 R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U F' R U2 F' D F'
12. 14.07 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' L D L U2 F L
13. 18.93 F' D L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L' U L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D'
14. 15.89 B L' B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' B' R F U2 B2 L F2
15. (22.34) R F2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' L B2 D B2 U F' R' U2
16. 17.87 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R F' D' L2 D2 R' U' R2
17. 17.82 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L' D R2 U L D2 L2 F U2
18. 14.58 D' L B U F' D2 R U2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B U2 L U
19. 14.32 F' L' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 L' F' U2 B R2 D B2
20. (13.14) F2 L' U F R D' F D R L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' B2 R2 L2
21. 19.25 U F L' D2 R2 L' F' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2
22. 15.83 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' R' D R D2 U' L
23. 13.87 F D U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 B D2 B R2 U F L U' F2
24. 18.15 U' D' L B2 R' D' L2 F R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B
25. 15.85+ R' U L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U' F D' B' U2 L D
26. 14.48 R' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F' U2 L' F2 R' F2 D F
27. 16.76 U L2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U R' B F U' B2 R2 F2 D
28. 14.72 R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' B' D R D' B2 R F2
29. 15.60 F R2 B2 L2 B U2 B L2 F R2 B2 U' F2 L F U' L' F2 D2
30. 15.44 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' U L B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 B D2 L2 D'
31. 15.36 B U2 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' L' R' B' L D2 B' U' F' D'
32. 19.40 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U F' L2 B R' F U' L2 R
33. 14.71 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D B U2 F' R2 U F2 R B' L D2
34. 13.82 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 U' L R' U L' R' B'
35. 15.66 F' U B D' L F' B2 U D2 L F2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 U B2 U'
36. 20.23 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 R' U2 B D' R U2 B U L B'
37. 16.95 B L2 R B D2 U2 B L2 U2 B R2 U B' D2 B2 D' B' D2
38. 14.13 L2 D B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B R2 F' D2 L' D R' U B' L U' L2
39. 17.29 L' D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' B' R2 D U' L' D F' L2 R
40. 16.86 U B U2 L' D L' U' B R' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2
41. (10.97) F' L' D2 L' B2 L2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F' R U F R' B U' B2 R'
42. (23.26) D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D R2 L B F2 D' L' R U B D
43. 18.15 D2 L U F U B D R U F' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F U2
44. 15.68 F' U2 R B' L2 U R2 L' B' R2 U' B2 L2 U D F2 D L2 D L2
45. 14.87 B U B' D' F D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D L'
46. 17.82 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L' F' D' F L' U2 L F2
47. 15.25 U L B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 F' U B L' U2 B' R2 F'
48. (12.84) L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L D' R' B' F L2 U L
49. 20.16 L D' B2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' F' L' B D2 F U'
50. 17.20 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B' L B2 U R2 B R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B
51. 14.25 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F D2 F D2 U' R B2 R D' B2 D' F' R'
52. 16.38 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L F D2 U2 B2 R' U' F L D
53. 16.72 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U R' F2 U B2 R D B F' R' D2
54. (21.16) L D' F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 U2 L' D2 B' L2 F' L D R2
55. 13.33 B U B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B U2 B D2 F' L2 U B' R' D F2 D' L
56. 14.09 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R F D U R U L D' R
57. 17.63 U R D B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F' L' B' L' R2 U' R F
58. 20.37 L2 U' L' B U2 F' D' L' B' U' B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U R2 D L2
59. (21.57) U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 F' U B U2 F R F U' L'
60. 17.18 U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R F D' U' B F2 D L2 R'
61. 19.17 D' B U' F' B2 R' U F D' F D2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2
62. 14.07 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B D L' B2 U R D2 L' F
63. 17.80 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2 R' B' U2 R2 D' B L B R'
64. 18.82 U2 R L2 U B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B R' D2 L F D' L D
65. 14.99 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' B' U F2 U2 F D' R B L
66. 16.85 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U B2 L' R' U' L' B F2 R F' D'
67. 19.42 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' B' L2 D B D2 L
68. 16.22 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 L D2 R F U' B' R' U B U' F' U
69. 14.32 F' L B' U F L' U R2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 D' R
70. (11.45) B' L2 U2 F L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 D' F' R' B' R2 D2 L U' F2
71. 15.99 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F R2 D' R D' L' B' F' D2 R'
72. 16.85 B2 F2 L' B2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' U' B' R' D B D R2 F L'
73. 14.98 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R D2 B' F2 U' L2 R' F R' U'
74. 14.08 F2 L' B' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B L B' F' D2 R2 B
75. 17.10 D2 R2 L' F' D L' U R D R' U2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 L' B2 U2
76. 18.95 U' L B' R2 L F' U D2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F L B2 U
77. 16.31 B2 U' B L2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B' L B R' U2 B' D'
78. 13.23 F D2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B R D' B R D' L' B2
79. 15.63 B2 L' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 D L2 B U' L2 U2 B' R' D' U
80. 16.63 U2 L D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B D R U' L R U
81. 19.90 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D R F2 R2 U2 B D F2 U' L
82. 19.79+ L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 D' L D2 B' F2 D L U2 R
83. 17.98 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R D B2 D' B2 F L R B D2
84. 19.05 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F' L2 R U L' R' D2 B L'
85. 16.43 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B D L2 R' B2 U B
86. 14.89 L B U' D R' U L' B' U' F2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R'
87. 15.37 R2 B2 L F' U' B2 U' B' U L2 F2 R U2 R' L' D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2
88. 15.77 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 L D B D' F2 U L' B D
89. 17.80 U' R2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' U L' B
90. 17.21 D2 R' D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 B D2 F' U' L F2 L U
91. 16.78 F2 B2 D2 R' B L' F D F R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 L2 F R2 F' U'
92. 17.64 R' L F' U F D2 R2 F U R2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2
93. 15.84 D' F' U L' D' L2 D' U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F L2 F2 U2 L D'
94. 13.21 B2 L2 R D2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 F' D' R2 D2 L F' L R'
95. 16.64 D2 R L F R2 L' F' B2 L' D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2
96. 15.40 R' B D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' B' D B' U2 B' U' F'
97. 14.91 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U R' F' L F2 L' F
98. (22.69) D' L' B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 L R' B' D2 R2 U R2 B'
99. (12.59) B L2 D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B2 R' F U' B F' D B2 U L' B2
100. 14.04 F' R' F' L U' L F B D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R



EDIT : Ate my words. First sub 16.2 Ao100

16.17



Spoiler: Timelist



Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-05
avg of 100: 16.17

Time List:
1. 14.58 D' L B U F' D2 R U2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B U2 L U
2. 14.32 F' L' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 L' F' U2 B R2 D B2
3. 13.14 F2 L' U F R D' F D R L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' B2 R2 L2
4. 19.25 U F L' D2 R2 L' F' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2
5. 15.83 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' R' D R D2 U' L
6. 13.87 F D U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 B D2 B R2 U F L U' F2
7. 18.15 U' D' L B2 R' D' L2 F R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B
8. 15.85+ R' U L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U' F D' B' U2 L D
9. 14.48 R' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F' U2 L' F2 R' F2 D F
10. 16.76 U L2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U R' B F U' B2 R2 F2 D
11. 14.72 R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' B' D R D' B2 R F2
12. 15.60 F R2 B2 L2 B U2 B L2 F R2 B2 U' F2 L F U' L' F2 D2
13. 15.44 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' U L B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 B D2 L2 D'
14. 15.36 B U2 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' L' R' B' L D2 B' U' F' D'
15. 19.40 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U F' L2 B R' F U' L2 R
16. 14.71 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D B U2 F' R2 U F2 R B' L D2
17. 13.82 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 U' L R' U L' R' B'
18. 15.66 F' U B D' L F' B2 U D2 L F2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 U B2 U'
19. 20.23 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 R' U2 B D' R U2 B U L B'
20. 16.95 B L2 R B D2 U2 B L2 U2 B R2 U B' D2 B2 D' B' D2
21. 14.13 L2 D B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B R2 F' D2 L' D R' U B' L U' L2
22. 17.29 L' D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' B' R2 D U' L' D F' L2 R
23. 16.86 U B U2 L' D L' U' B R' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2
24. (10.97) F' L' D2 L' B2 L2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F' R U F R' B U' B2 R'
25. (23.26) D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D R2 L B F2 D' L' R U B D
26. 18.15 D2 L U F U B D R U F' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F U2
27. 15.68 F' U2 R B' L2 U R2 L' B' R2 U' B2 L2 U D F2 D L2 D L2
28. 14.87 B U B' D' F D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D L'
29. 17.82 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L' F' D' F L' U2 L F2
30. 15.25 U L B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 F' U B L' U2 B' R2 F'
31. 12.84 L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L D' R' B' F L2 U L
32. 20.16 L D' B2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' F' L' B D2 F U'
33. 17.20 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B' L B2 U R2 B R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B
34. 14.25 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F D2 F D2 U' R B2 R D' B2 D' F' R'
35. 16.38 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L F D2 U2 B2 R' U' F L D
36. 16.72 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U R' F2 U B2 R D B F' R' D2
37. (21.16) L D' F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 U2 L' D2 B' L2 F' L D R2
38. 13.33 B U B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B U2 B D2 F' L2 U B' R' D F2 D' L
39. 14.09 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R F D U R U L D' R
40. 17.63 U R D B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F' L' B' L' R2 U' R F
41. (20.37) L2 U' L' B U2 F' D' L' B' U' B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U R2 D L2
42. (21.57) U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 F' U B U2 F R F U' L'
43. 17.18 U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R F D' U' B F2 D L2 R'
44. 19.17 D' B U' F' B2 R' U F D' F D2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2
45. 14.07 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B D L' B2 U R D2 L' F
46. 17.80 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2 R' B' U2 R2 D' B L B R'
47. 18.82 U2 R L2 U B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B R' D2 L F D' L D
48. 14.99 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' B' U F2 U2 F D' R B L
49. 16.85 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U B2 L' R' U' L' B F2 R F' D'
50. 19.42 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' B' L2 D B D2 L
51. 16.22 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 L D2 R F U' B' R' U B U' F' U
52. 14.32 F' L B' U F L' U R2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 D' R
53. (11.45) B' L2 U2 F L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 D' F' R' B' R2 D2 L U' F2
54. 15.99 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F R2 D' R D' L' B' F' D2 R'
55. 16.85 B2 F2 L' B2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' U' B' R' D B D R2 F L'
56. 14.98 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R D2 B' F2 U' L2 R' F R' U'
57. 14.08 F2 L' B' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B L B' F' D2 R2 B
58. 17.10 D2 R2 L' F' D L' U R D R' U2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 L' B2 U2
59. 18.95 U' L B' R2 L F' U D2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F L B2 U
60. 16.31 B2 U' B L2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B' L B R' U2 B' D'
61. 13.23 F D2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B R D' B R D' L' B2
62. 15.63 B2 L' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 D L2 B U' L2 U2 B' R' D' U
63. 16.63 U2 L D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B D R U' L R U
64. 19.90 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D R F2 R2 U2 B D F2 U' L
65. 19.79+ L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 D' L D2 B' F2 D L U2 R
66. 17.98 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R D B2 D' B2 F L R B D2
67. 19.05 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F' L2 R U L' R' D2 B L'
68. 16.43 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B D L2 R' B2 U B
69. 14.89 L B U' D R' U L' B' U' F2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R'
70. 15.37 R2 B2 L F' U' B2 U' B' U L2 F2 R U2 R' L' D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2
71. 15.77 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 L D B D' F2 U L' B D
72. 17.80 U' R2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' U L' B
73. 17.21 D2 R' D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 B D2 F' U' L F2 L U
74. 16.78 F2 B2 D2 R' B L' F D F R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 L2 F R2 F' U'
75. 17.64 R' L F' U F D2 R2 F U R2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2
76. 15.84 D' F' U L' D' L2 D' U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F L2 F2 U2 L D'
77. 13.21 B2 L2 R D2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 F' D' R2 D2 L F' L R'
78. 16.64 D2 R L F R2 L' F' B2 L' D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2
79. 15.40 R' B D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' B' D B' U2 B' U' F'
80. 14.91 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U R' F' L F2 L' F
81. (22.69) D' L' B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 L R' B' D2 R2 U R2 B'
82. (12.59) B L2 D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B2 R' F U' B F' D B2 U L' B2
83. 14.04 F' R' F' L U' L F B D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R
84. 15.19 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 F R B' U L' R' U'
85. 12.82 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B' R U R U' F' L2 R2 B2
86. 18.15 R2 F L' F2 L' F' L2 D F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U'
87. 18.52 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B' F' U B F' D' L' U' F'
88. 13.97 F U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D L' D U' L F R U' B' U2
89. 15.02 B L F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' U' F2 L' R' U2 B F
90. 14.13 B R2 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 D B' U' B L2 B' L' B2
91. 16.35 L' D F D' R2 F' U' L' B' D2 R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2
92. 13.04 L' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U' B' F U2 R2 D' L2
93. 15.05 D' B' L2 F2 L' D' L' B F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L U2 R' L' B2 D'
94. (12.33) B' U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U B F' R' F' D2 R' D R' U2
95. (11.76) R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U R B' D' B' D F2 L D U'
96. 19.94 F R' U F U2 F' D' B2 R F R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2
97. 16.62 U2 B' L' B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 U L2 D' B' L' R' F'
98. 16.44 R' B' R' U' B2 L' D F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2
99. 17.53 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 U F2 R2 B' U' R F2 U' R
100. 14.42 D2 L' B2 L D2 R B2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B R' D U R B2 F R B


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 10, 2021)

New superflip solve PB. I honestly think this should be an event.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-10
single: 20.34

Time List:
1. 20.34 B' U F U' D R L' F' L F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New superflip solve PB. I honestly think this should be an event.
> 
> So you are solving into a superflip?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 13, 2021)

The rU alg for OLL 50 is very satisfying and has dope fingertricks.



Spoiler: Using twizzle because it's underrated :



[algtwizzle=3x3x3]r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'[/algtwizzle]


----------



## Garf (Nov 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> The rU alg for OLL 50 is very satisfying and has dope fingertricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use that Oll


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 15, 2021)

What would be a good upgrade on 3x3 after YJ Yulong V2 M? I would like a stable and fast cube, 20~30 price range NZD.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What would be a good upgrade on 3x3 after YJ Yulong V2 M? I would like a stable and fast cube, 20~30 price range NZD.


Stable, fast, good upgrade? That's the Qiyi MS and Valk 3m.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What would be a good upgrade on 3x3 after YJ Yulong V2 M? I would like a stable and fast cube, 20~30 price range NZD.


X-man tornado V2. It's only around $23 and is all the things you described.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 19, 2021)

An update of my OLL progression. After I polish up, just w shapes, awkward shapes and knight moves to go!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 20, 2021)

I need some advice on f2l. When I am solving f2l, should I solve the first 2 pairs on the back or on the front? For example, if I have a decent f2l case on the front should I just try spot another case to insert on the back?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I need some advice on f2l. When I am solving f2l, should I solve the first 2 pairs on the back or on the front? For example, if I have a decent f2l case on the front should I just try spot another case to insert on the back?


I always solve the best pair, regardless of where it gets inserted. If you have 2 pairs that are pretty equal, and one is in the front, and the other is in the back, then I would choose the one that goes in the back.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 23, 2021)

A bit change of plans... I am getting a GAN 11 M Pro. The reason I am getting this cube is bragging rights that I just wanted to try out a GAN cube. My dad said I could get a cube that is expensive (Sorry dad) and this is a bit of an experiment/trial. I did check some reviews and overall I think I will like it. I'll see if it's worth the money.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 23, 2021)

I also want a more customizable cube and more stability.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> A bit change of plans... I am getting a GAN 11 M Pro. The reason I am getting this cube is bragging rights that I just wanted to try out a GAN cube. My dad said I could get a cube that is expensive (Sorry dad) and this is a bit of an experiment/trial. I did check some reviews and overall I think I will like it. I'll see if it's worth the money.


Just don't tell him about the Gan 12 M Pro yet or he might pass out.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

Wow, I haven't updated this in a while. So lately, I haven't been cubing a lot. My OLL progression rate has slowed down, my average is actually going up.(!) So I am making a schedule to learn 1 OLL every day. Starting with w shapes.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Wow, I haven't updated this in a while. So lately, I haven't been cubing a lot. My OLL progression rate has slowed down, my average is actually going up.(!) So I am making a schedule to learn 1 OLL every day. Starting with w shapes.


Honestly, you could probably learn both of those in 10 minutes, as they are very short and easy.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Honestly, you could probably learn both of those in 10 minutes, as they are very short and easy.


Ok I'll try. It is the weekend so I think I can manage.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 4, 2021)

Ok, bad news. My average has gone up by 0.2 seconds and the only thing preventing it from going more high is me not doing more solves. Very pissed about that. I did learn both w shapes though, so I guess I'm off counting my blessings.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

Wait... How long have you been trying to get sub-1 4x4?


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Wait... How long have you been trying to get sub-1 4x4?


Since I got it... But it has been neglected. Current session average is 1:20.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Since I got it... But it has been neglected. Current session average is 1:20.


Tsk tsk, you procrastinator.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> A bit change of plans... I am getting a GAN 11 M Pro. The reason I am getting this cube is bragging rights that I just wanted to try out a GAN cube. My dad said I could get a cube that is expensive (Sorry dad) and this is a bit of an experiment/trial. I did check some reviews and overall I think I will like it. I'll see if it's worth the money.


Oh WOW. That's great! My friend has one and he said that it's super good. I tried it myself and think everything is awesome, the stability, speed. The only thing that bugs me is that it's real expensive so I'm getting a GAN 356 M! I hope you enjoy your 11 m pro!


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 5, 2021)

I main it , it's great


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 8, 2021)

I was about to get a sub 10... But N perm happened.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 9, 2021)

Bad news... My dad accidentally reset my phone and all my cstimer sessions got deleted. I didn't have a export file since I never thought this kind of thing would happen. 19 sessions worth of times, gone in a blink. My screenshots were deleted too.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't worry, soon you'll be better and set new PBs, and you won't care anymore about that. That's what I think when it happens to me


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 21, 2022)

After a big hiatus I am finally back from my slumber. I have a LOT of updates in the past few months. First I have received my Gan 11 M Pro as my Christmas present and it has improved my times quite a bit. I am now sub 16 and heading towards sub 15 with about 2/3 (even 3/4) of oll left to learn  4x4 was... kinda ditched. I currently have 3 sessions after the Wipeout, 2 for 3x3 and 1 for 4x4. The first 3x3 session has 700 solves on a sub 16 average and the 2nd currently has 200 solves. During the first session I had a pb single of 9.81 and I am VERY happy. I hope to be able to get back to this forum again and we'll, keep cubing!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 21, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> After a big hiatus I am finally back from my slumber. I have a LOT of updates in the past few months. First I have received my Gan 11 M Pro as my Christmas present and it has improved my times quite a bit. I am now sub 16 and heading towards sub 15 with about 2/3 (even 3/4) of oll left to learn  4x4 was... kinda ditched. I currently have 3 sessions after the Wipeout, 2 for 3x3 and 1 for 4x4. The first 3x3 session has 700 solves on a sub 16 average and the 2nd currently has 200 solves. During the first session I had a pb single of 9.81 and I am VERY happy. I hope to be able to get back to this forum again and we'll, keep cubing!!


Welcome back! I was wondering where you went. anyway, congrats on getting sub 16!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> After a big hiatus I am finally back from my slumber. I have a LOT of updates in the past few months. First I have received my Gan 11 M Pro as my Christmas present and it has improved my times quite a bit. I am now sub 16 and heading towards sub 15 with about 2/3 (even 3/4) of oll left to learn  4x4 was... kinda ditched. I currently have 3 sessions after the Wipeout, 2 for 3x3 and 1 for 4x4. The first 3x3 session has 700 solves on a sub 16 average and the 2nd currently has 200 solves. During the first session I had a pb single of 9.81 and I am VERY happy. I hope to be able to get back to this forum again and we'll, keep cubing!!


Good positive progress.

Keep going!


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 21, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> After a big hiatus I am finally back from my slumber. I have a LOT of updates in the past few months. First I have received my Gan 11 M Pro as my Christmas present and it has improved my times quite a bit. I am now sub 16 and heading towards sub 15 with about 2/3 (even 3/4) of oll left to learn  4x4 was... kinda ditched. I currently have 3 sessions after the Wipeout, 2 for 3x3 and 1 for 4x4. The first 3x3 session has 700 solves on a sub 16 average and the 2nd currently has 200 solves. During the first session I had a pb single of 9.81 and I am VERY happy. I hope to be able to get back to this forum again and we'll, keep cubing!!


Good to see you back.

BTW I got sub 15 while you were gone. so gg I guess but I don't think it really counts since you took a break.


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 22, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> Good to see you back.
> 
> BTW I got sub 15 while you were gone. so gg I guess but I don't think it really counts since you took a break.


Yes I kinda predicted it to be honest. Even though I had a break good job on reaching sub 15!


----------



## great cuber (May 3, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> Yes I kinda predicted it to be honest. Even though I had a break good job on reaching sub 15!


Congratulations for getting so close to sub 15!!!!!! You are almost done!


----------



## Garf (May 4, 2022)

great cuber said:


> Congratulations for getting so close to sub 15!!!!!! You are almost done!


This guy hasn't been online for a while.


----------

